# C.Hill's 2014 gainssss...



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Thought I'd start a new journal as pretty bored lol haven't been posting much on forum lately as been busy with new job, my new born baby, evening college course two nights a week, plus training and cooking lol it's a real juggling act at the moment.

Anyway, currently sitting at 201.2lb this morning, 5'11, carrying a bit of fat, took a few quick pics, quality isn't brilliant, will get more in a better light.































Pretty fat and flat after binging on chocolate and crisps last few days lol

Training split is push pull legs, will post last 3 sessions up for examples, recently deadlifted a pb of 250kg without straps or belt at 88kg so happy with that, was 'natty' at the time too lol

The juicy stuff...currently 5 weeks into test/tren/dbol cycle, will be adding npp in next week for the remaining 6 weeks.

Time to make some gains!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

all the best buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Cool glad to see you back 

What lab are you using fella?


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Subbed


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Subbed to this mate!

Best of luck


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Push session this morning-

Incline bench

60kg x15

80kg x10

102.5kg x12

Drop set 60kg x8

Plate loaded press

20kg(each side) x15

40kg x10 dropset 20kg x9

Low cable flies

1p 3x12, slow and constant squeeze, minimal ROM.

Db side raises

8kg x15

10kg x12

15kg x10

17.5kg x7 dropset 8kg x13

Machine shoulder press

6P x15

12P x10

14P x10 dropset 8P x11 dropset 4P x12

Bodyweight dips

14,10,8 fried.

Sorted!

Diet today-

.20g whey, 10g glutamine.

.4 boiled eggs, 100g oats, chopped banana, 40mg dbol.

TRAIN

.40g whey, 10g glutamine.

.180g Turkey, 110g dry weight white rice, 100g peppers.

.2 breaded chicken breast, 300g sweet potato mash, green beans.

.6 fried eggs, 2 slices burgens.

....so far


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Keep me updated with your progress


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Good luck with this mate. Lover your definition of fat lol

Subbed


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

cas said:


> Cool glad to see you back
> 
> What lab are you using fella?


Cidos test and neuro pharma tren dbol and npp mate  enjoying it so far!

Found NP dbol Doesn't kill my appetite like blue hearts, prochem and wildcat dbol? Weird?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Keep me updated with your progress


Will do mate, nicked a lot of ideas off you over the years, especially pre exhausting back with shrugs and pullover machine, then into deadlifts and rows, back has grown like a goodun these last 4 weeks because of that!


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Will do mate, nicked a lot of ideas off you over the years, especially pre exhausting back with shrugs and pullover machine, then into deadlifts and rows, back has grown like a goodun these last 4 weeks because of that!


Glad to hear that mate, as you know I'm always happy to help and give advice.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Good luck with this mate. Lover your definition of fat lol
> 
> Subbed


Good to hear from you chris. Well I'm a right fat cnut if you're just a fat cnut 

Keeping juggling those balls - work,college,baby, training. Looks like you're doing fine matey:thumb:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Glad to hear that mate, as you know I'm always happy to help and give advice.


Well I'll be picking your brains on the odd occasion then mate


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Good to hear from you chris. Well I'm a right fat cnut if you're just a fat cnut
> 
> Keeping juggling those balls - work,college,baby, training. Looks like you're doing fine matey:thumb:


Wrong person


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Wrong person


Dohops:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Good to hear from you chris. Well I'm a right fat cnut if you're just a fat cnut
> 
> Keeping juggling those balls - work,college,baby, training. Looks like you're doing fine matey:thumb:


I'm good at juggling my balls  cheers mate, decided to quit smoking aswell so that should make a big difference. Gonna be stressed to fcuk though lol

On another note @GoNutrition Jammie biscuit and blueberry cheesecake is the bollòcks! A lot tastier than extremenutritions, will be ordering a lot more of them two!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> I'm good at juggling my balls  cheers mate, decided to quit smoking aswell so that should make a big difference. Gonna be stressed to fcuk though lol
> 
> On another note @GoNutrition Jammie biscuit and blueberry cheesecake is the bollòcks! A lot tastier than extremenutritions, will be ordering a lot more of them two!


God I don't need any more protein flavours in the house.

If you've stopped smoking then you'll have to bulk mate. Well done on doing so, that stuff is nasty sh1t


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> I'm good at juggling my balls  cheers mate, decided to quit smoking aswell so that should make a big difference. Gonna be stressed to fcuk though lol
> 
> On another note @GoNutrition Jammie biscuit and blueberry cheesecake is the bollòcks! A lot tastier than extremenutritions, will be ordering a lot more of them two!


Got my eye on Jammie biscuit and pancake flavours


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Got my eye on Jammie biscuit and pancake flavours


So have i


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Couple of meals all loaded into my new ISOBAG I got for Xmas lol pretty handy, all tubs are water tight aswell. Think @Milky and a few others got one, what you think of it?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bang on mate aren't they and not as expensive 6 pack bags.

I am getting a little compartment thing for the top for all my pills, £2 they are from Screwfix.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Couple of meals all loaded into my new ISOBAG I got for Xmas lol pretty handy, all tubs are water tight aswell. Think @Milky and a few others got one, what you think of it?


Glad you got it as a present as they're bloody expensive


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> Glad you got it as a present as they're bloody expensive


How much mate ?

I thought they were only about £60 :confused1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Milky said:


> How much mate ?
> 
> I thought they were only about £60 :confused1:


Perhaps I'm a cheap sh1t then!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> Perhaps I'm a cheap sh1t then!


My god don't look at the 6 pack ones you'll have a fu*king connery :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Milky said:


> My god don't look at the 6 pack ones you'll have a fu*king connery :lol:


Amazon have the 6 pack ones at 62, the 3 pak ones at 49. No brainer really. Will have to think about it for longer


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> Amazon have the 6 pack ones at 62, the 3 pak ones at 49. No brainer really. Will have to think about it for longer


They were over a ton last time l looked :confused1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Milky said:


> They were over a ton last time l looked :confused1:


January sale, dunno. Is isobag the brand leader?

Can't do any links at the mo


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> January sale, dunno. Is isobag the brand leader?
> 
> Can't do any links at the mo


No l think the 6 packs ones are mate but no idea from a factual side.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

@C.Hill

Chris see the abs are still popping out, i thought it would be hard to keep them while in dbol due to bloat


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Milky said:


> Bang on mate aren't they and not as expensive 6 pack bags.
> 
> I am getting a little compartment thing for the top for all my pills, £2 they are from Screwfix.


Well I previously had a 6 pack bag for a few years, fell to pieces in the end, wasn't very durable.

Good idea that! Will invest myself!



sxbarnes said:


> January sale, dunno. Is isobag the brand leader?
> 
> Can't do any links at the mo


I prefer the isobag already mate 

Although I thought 6 pack bag were bringing out a back pack style bag with shelves and stuff, would be pretty cool.



1010AD said:


> @C.Hill
> 
> Chris see the abs are still popping out, i thought it would be hard to keep them while in dbol due to bloat


That's as far as I'll let them slip really mate, no real need for me to gain much more body fat than that, could strip it off in 2-3 weeks easily if I wanted too.

I only bloat if I eat shìt, I notice it within a few hours it's crazy. Plus trens heating me up from the inside nicely so that's helping too lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> I prefer the isobag already mate
> 
> Although I thought 6 pack bag were bringing out a back pack style bag with shelves and stuff, would be pretty close


The amazon reviews suggest the isobag is better then the original...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> The amazon reviews suggest the isobag is better then the original...


The only review you need to listen too is mine mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

cas said:


> Cool glad to see you back
> 
> What lab are you using fella?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> The only review you need to listen too is mine mate


Haha missed that talk


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

C.Hill said:


>


Nice just finished the Npp naps and test 400 very good stuff


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Subbed mate. Looking forward to seeing your progress.

I am looking to replace my 6 pack bag soon as I have almost destroyed it over the last year!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The man himself has one apparently


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

How many calories do you eat a day?

Subbed


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

subbed mate as always watching silently h34r:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

bail said:


> Nice just finished the Npp naps and test 400 very good stuff


Starting the npp next week! Looking forward to it! What dose did you run mate?



Keenam said:


> Subbed mate. Looking forward to seeing your progress.
> 
> I am looking to replace my 6 pack bag soon as I have almost destroyed it over the last year!


Cheers mate so am I!lol

ISOBAG is deffo worth getting IMO.



Milky said:


> The man himself has one apparently


Nice, can't argue with Mr O!!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

nlr said:


> How many calories do you eat a day?
> 
> Subbed


Hey mate, had a few pms regarding same subject so I'll put it all on here.

Cycle at the moment is-

Week 1-12 - Test e 750mg ew

Week 1-12 - Tren e 400mg ew

Week 1-8 Dbol 50mg ed

Week 6-12 NPP 150mg eod

Calorie wise I consume about 3500-4500 a day. Haven't been number crunching for a while as I know how much of what I'm getting each meal.

Today's food for example-

M1- 40g whey, 10g glutamine, tbls walnut oil.

M2- 3 boiled eggs, 100g oats, chopped banana.

M3- 180g turkey, 110g rice, peppers, tbls walnut oil

M4- 180g turkey, 110g rice, peppers, tbls walnut oil.

M5- 40g whey, handful cashew nuts.

M6- Chicken pie, mash, mountain of veg.

M7- 40g whey, banana, handful almonds.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2014)

Chris how you finding the tren e? I'm going to be running it in the background to my AP parabolin.


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

I had a 6 pack bag too and the thing fell apart in about a year ripped all around the top so couldn't carry it with the handle any more. May look into these.

Anyone think in that vid hes standing in front a green screen when the bags are behind him?



Milky said:


> The man himself has one apparently


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Hey mate, had a few pms regarding same subject so I'll put it all on here.
> 
> Cycle at the moment is-
> 
> ...


Any hcg, AI mate?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Chris how you finding the tren e? I'm going to be running it in the background to my AP parabolin.


It's long well mate, although today has been a struggle to take a deep breath, this always happens on tren, I think 'yeah I'll try 400mg, see what happens' when I know exactly what will happen...I'll feel shìt lol dropping to 300mg from now on.



Sharp161 said:


> I had a 6 pack bag too and the thing fell apart in about a year ripped all around the top so couldn't carry it with the handle any more. May look into these.
> 
> Anyone think in that vid hes standing in front a green screen when the bags are behind him?


Same here mate, not very durable at all.

Haha I actually thought the same thing at one point!lol



nlr said:


> Any hcg, AI mate?


1000iu HCG a week, 2.5mg letro Monday and Thursday, got a nasty flareup under both nips so getting them under control best I can, also 20mg nolva daily.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fat? Where ffs! Look lean to me!

I was gonna be starting the np tren and was waiting for your feedback but it's not in my next cycle. Which is a slight relief as trensomnia just kills me. I'll be using the neuro pharma npp and test prop though and not used that before. I don't recollect using npp before. May have done a long time ago. Exited to start just gotta sort my injury.

You look much much bigger than your old Avi mate. Chest good.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fat? Where ffs! Look lean to me!
> 
> I was gonna be starting the np tren and was waiting for your feedback but it's not in my next cycle. Which is a slight relief as trensomnia just kills me. I'll be using the neuro pharma npp and test prop though and not used that before. I don't recollect using npp before. May have done a long time ago. Exited to start just gotta sort my injury.
> 
> You look much much bigger than your old Avi mate. Chest good.


Leanish lol

Regarding the NP tren e last night I was up twice drenched in sweat, had to change sheets and shower, was nasty. Also appetite has been terrible today, only managed a few meals, not good. Dropped dbol and reduced tren dose to 300mg and added in npp today. Smooth jab, no hassle.

Yeah chest is coming along, just need a set of wheels like yours mate! Thinking of smashing legs twice a week, one session pure back and front squats in the 3-6 rep range and another session of leg presses, hack squats, extension in the 12-20 range, what you reckon?

Also what probiotics do you use for your gut?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Leanish lol
> 
> Regarding the NP tren e last night I was up twice drenched in sweat, had to change sheets and shower, was nasty. Also appetite has been terrible today, only managed a few meals, not good. Dropped dbol and reduced tren dose to 300mg and added in npp today. Smooth jab, no hassle.
> 
> ...


Ffs. See I had none of that on the rohm I used. Gutted

Yeah it's worth a trial over maybe 6-8 weeks to see how well you react to it. All trial and error.

Mine would grow from training once every two weeks.

I use the acidophilius 10 billion good bacteria. eBay I got the last lot.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In :beer:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ffs. See I had none of that on the rohm I used. Gutted
> 
> Yeah it's worth a trial over maybe 6-8 weeks to see how well you react to it. All trial and error.
> 
> ...


You'll be pleasantly surprised with NP then mate!

Don't rub it in! Showing off your legs grow easily and you've got the last of that shìt from eBay!lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> You'll be pleasantly surprised with NP then mate!
> 
> Don't rub it in! Showing off your legs grow easily and you've got the last of that shìt from eBay!lol


Show off? Nahhh










Lol!! Purely for motivation that pic! Haha.

Search acidophilius. I'll find you a link mate.

It'll be a while until I use tren again but will be using t400, prop and npp next cycle.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Show off? Nahhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goood morning Kieran  x

Only just seen this journal @C.Hill but looks to be good so I'm in!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Glad to see a new journal mate. Not been on here myself for ages and should really get my **** in to gear since it's a new year. Still looking in good shape mate.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Back session from this morning-

Pullover machine superset db shrugs

4p x12/ 25kg x20

6p x12/ 35kg x20

8p x10/ 45kg x20










Love that machine!

Deadlifts

60kg x10

100kg x10

140kg x5

180kg x5

220kg x2

240kg x fail

220kg x2

180kg x5

V-bar pulldowns

3x12

Work set- top stack+3p x10 dropset top stack x6

Wide hammer grip pulldowns

Half stack 3x12-15, big squeeze slow negative, burns like Fcuk!

Bb shrugs

80kg x15

120kg x15

160kg x10

160kg x7

Couple of sets of curls...sorted!

5plate deadlifts felt really heavy today, really goes to show by not deadlifting for 4-5 weeks you can lose so much, was expecting to pull 240 easily, little gutted.

Diet today-

.75g oats, chopped banana, 3 boiled eggs, 20g whey, 10g glutamine.

.TRAIN

.shake from gym 50P/60C, Big Mac burger.

.110g rice, 180g turkey, peppers, tbls walnut oil

.200g steak, 300g oven chips, 2 fried eggs.

So far....


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Show off? Nahhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha gonna need motivation for legs tomorrow!

Pm me what dose your running your NPP at mate.



RXQueenie said:


> Goood morning Kieran  x
> 
> Only just seen this journal @C.Hill but looks to be good so I'm in!


Good to have you hear! Should be a good one hopefully!



XRichHx said:


> Glad to see a new journal mate. Not been on here myself for ages and should really get my **** in to gear since it's a new year. Still looking in good shape mate.


Yeah I had a long break from the forum too, think it's needed every now and then, can take over quite a lot lmao

You got a journal going?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mate just sent me a pic of 220 dead from earlier, think it's the first ever pic I've had of me training lol quite like it.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Haha gonna need motivation for legs tomorrow!
> 
> Pm me what dose your running your NPP at mate.
> 
> ...


Na no journal, might get one up though, helps focus.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Mate just sent me a pic of 220 dead from earlier, think it's the first ever pic I've had of me training lol quite like it.


That's a great picture mate. Never deadlifted that much even when I could deadlift. You wearing fcuking jeans?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> That's a great picture mate. Never deadlifted that much even when I could deadlift. You wearing fcuking jeans?


JEANS?? Fcuk off!lol no mate joggers, probs looks weird as the bar pulls my joggers up lol bloodied shins every time.

Goal now is 260kg, 6 plates. I neeeeeed it!!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DISGUSTING LEGSSSSS...

Leg extensions

1p x20

2p x20

3p x20

Hack squat

Carriage x20

2p(40kg) x10

4p x10

6p x10

8px10 rest paused

Fcuked. Lol

Front squat

60kg x8

80kg x8

100kg x8

120kg x6

Standing Calf raises

5 sets 15-20

Sorted.

Had to sit down for 10 mins with deep breathing, surprised I held the vomit back tbh lol tomorrow is gonna be a hard day at work now.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> DISGUSTING LEGSSSSS...
> 
> Leg extensions
> 
> ...


Haha. Love it. I've been doing high rep squats for last 2 months.

Started at 80,90,100 kg. Aim is to get to 30 reps with two rest pauses then increase weight.

Today got 110x28,120x21,130x15. Strength & reps have gone up every week.

I too sit there going WTF for ten mins between sets... :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Meals prepped for tomorrow!










Good old isobag lol

Also just threw 1ml NP npp into left delt. Went in so smooth, tiny bit of struggle with an orange but no bother at all, love it when that happens 



sxbarnes said:


> Haha. Love it. I've been doing high rep squats for last 2 months.
> 
> Started at 80,90,100 kg. Aim is to get to 30 reps with two rest pauses then increase weight.
> 
> ...


That's some impressive squatting mate! Sadly my cardio level wouldn't let me do that lol would be ****ed after 110x28! In fact I highly doubt I could even do 20!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Meals prepped for tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What food have you got there mate? Looks tasty.

And how big are the containers for an ISO bag?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

RowRow said:


> What food have you got there mate? Looks tasty.
> 
> And how big are the containers for an ISO bag?


I've got -

100g oats

4 boiled eggs

2x 110g rice, 180g turkey, peppers, walnut oil

3 slices burgens bread

50g cashew nuts

75g crunchy nut pecan

2x 40g whey protein + 10g glutamine

Banana

Isobag comes with:

6-16oz Containers

2-12oz Containers

2-28oz Containers

2-38oz Containers

3 - Ice Packs


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome Isobag! bet it was a bit smelly with those eggs :laugh:

Your subbed :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> That's some impressive squatting mate! Sadly my cardio level wouldn't let me do that lol would be ****ed after 110x28! In fact I highly doubt I could even do 20!


Thats why I started at 80kg mate! Give it a go its good exhausting fun! :thumb:


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Are the oats in the tub dry and you'll cook like normal with milk at work, or is it proper ghetto, soaking in water in there and you'll eat cold?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Yumms said:


> Awesome Isobag! bet it was a bit smelly with those eggs :laugh:
> 
> Your subbed :thumb:


The tubs seal so well water can't escape! Let alone egg smell! Quite impressed with it!



sxbarnes said:


> Thats why I started at 80kg mate! Give it a go its good exhausting fun! :thumb:


Not my idea of fun that mate lol



SamG said:


> Are the oats in the tub dry and you'll cook like normal with milk at work, or is it proper ghetto, soaking in water in there and you'll eat cold?


No way would I eat cold oats! Unless I was drinking them in a shake lol

Nah get to work and add water and microwave them, sprinkle of sugar and chop a banana up, perfect!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

In for this.

You've made me want to order an iso bag to.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Just picked up 4.5kg EMP whey for £45!












small for now said:


> In for this.
> 
> You've made me want to order an iso bag to.


They're so handy mate! Sitting all organised at work lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Just picked up 4.5kg EMP whey for £45!


Where did you get the EMP Chris? Not heard of them, tasty??


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

In for this....1 question:

Do you do your hamstring work on another day?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Where did you get the EMP Chris? Not heard of them, tasty??


Cheapuksupplements mate! Haven't tried yet lol! Hope it is I bought 5.25kg of there mass gainer aswell lol



Chelsea said:


> In for this....1 question:
> 
> Do you do your hamstring work on another day?


I normally throw some lying curls in on back day after deadlifts, and usually do sldl variations and ham curls on leg day but actually haven't these last 2 leg sessions! Well done for reminding me lol too concerned with adding mass to the quads to widen them out I think lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Cheapuksupplements mate! Haven't tried yet lol! Hope it is I bought 5.25kg of there mass gainer aswell lol
> 
> I normally throw some lying curls in on back day after deadlifts, and usually do sldl variations and ham curls on leg day but actually haven't these last 2 leg sessions! Well done for reminding me lol too concerned with adding mass to the quads to widen them out I think lol


Hammies are key mate especially in side and rear shots, don't know whether you will compete or not but it still makes a huge difference to the look of your legs :beer:


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Just picked up 4.5kg EMP whey for £45!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will get one soon I think.

Saves just chucking tupperware into my duffel bag.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Cheapuksupplements mate! Haven't tried yet lol! Hope it is I bought 5.25kg of there mass gainer aswell lol


Will await the Chris Taste Test! Think I've got a few special offer codes for cheaposupps...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Hammies are key mate especially in side and rear shots, don't know whether you will compete or not but it still makes a huge difference to the look of your legs :beer:


Ok mate I'm on it!



sxbarnes said:


> Will await the Chris Taste Test! Think I've got a few special offer codes for cheaposupps...


Fcuk now you tell me!?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Fcuk now you tell me!?


Only Monster & Discount Supplements at the mo... haha


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PUSH DAY!

Incline bb bench

40kg x15

60kg x15

80kg x10

110kg x6

90kg x8 dropset 60kg x10 dropset 40kg x13

Volume!!!!

Cable flies

3p x12

5p x9 dropset 2p x13

Plate loaded iso shoulder press

20kg x15

30kg x12

35kg x12

40kg x10 dropset 20kg x11

Db side raises

10kg x15

12.5kg x12

17.5kg x10

Dips

3 sets till failure

Sorted!

Really wasn't feeling it before I got there, up a lot last night with little man then working 6-5 in the cold and rain and missed my preworkout meal as was too busy! Sat in the car for 5 mins yawning talking myself out of it lol so glad I went!

Was ruined after, love dropsetting to a low weight and really slowing the reps down, feel the muscle tearing! Literally 4 second negatives, 2 sec positives and a good 3-4 second squeeze, was agony after 6 reps even with a stupidly light weight lol

EMP whey came today! Sampled the strawberry a minute ago, bloody tasty! Bit chalky after taste but still laaaaavly!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> PUSH DAY!
> 
> Incline bb bench
> 
> ...


Nice one mate! Its always good when you talk yourself round. One of the problems of training alone cos I don't let anybody down!

That EMP will give it a go! Ta:thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Did the EMP Chocolate flavour 2x2.25kg!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

110kg incline bb press very impressive mate.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> 110kg incline bb press very impressive mate.


Cheers mate, felt really heavy last night though! Last few reps were helped with a spotter.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Out on site today! Drove down to Brentwood, then into Wandsworth for a breakdown then back to a site in colchester, best thing about it is roadside cafés! Foot long baguette loaded with sausage bacon and egg yeah boy!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Thought you agreed to stay away from tren after all the bad experiances?

So its those massive deadlifts that get you a 12pack huh?

Always enjoy your journals chris so since I've not been on in AGES this will be my first subbed this year!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Out on site today! Drove down to Brentwood, then into Wandsworth for a breakdown then back to a site in colchester, best thing about it is roadside cafés! Foot long baguette loaded with sausage bacon and egg yeah boy!


pics!!!! :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Juic3Up said:


> Thought you agreed to stay away from tren after all the bad experiances?
> 
> So its those massive deadlifts that get you a 12pack huh?
> 
> Always enjoy your journals chris so since I've not been on in AGES this will be my first subbed this year!


Yeah but I love tren too much! It's a major love/hate relationship lol feeling loads better since dropping dose and the dbol.

All about deadlifts! Aiming for 260kg in 6 weeks time!

Thanks mate! Feel honoured!lol



sxbarnes said:


> pics!!!! :thumb:


Haha sorry mate got eaten so quick!

Currently got roughly 3500kcals down me today so far! Another thousand and I'm happy


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah but I love tren too much! It's a major love/hate relationship lol feeling loads better since dropping dose and the dbol.
> 
> All about deadlifts! Aiming for 260kg in 6 weeks time!
> 
> ...


So you going for 4500 a day? I'm struggling to get 4000 in me. Has taken 2 months to put on a stone. Just hit 16st again


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> So you going for 4500 a day? I'm struggling to get 4000 in me. Has taken 2 months to put on a stone. Just hit 16st again


Yeah roughly that mate!

16 stone? Big boy! Any pics? Fcuk that's gonna take me ages to get that size! struggling to hit 14.5 stone lmao!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah roughly that mate!
> 
> 16 stone? Big boy! Any pics? Fcuk that's gonna take me ages to get that size! struggling to hit 14.5 stone lmao!


Theres some in this aborted comp,,,,

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/245449-20week-bulk-comp-jvd.html

Need to lose more fat really, but not doing a serious cut till April


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Me and little mans morning shakes!










Deadlifts at 12! Can't fcuking wait! Just eaten oats bananas and whey, 60mg dbol and threw 100mg npp and 250mg test e in right delt, smooooth. Time for a haircut first!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

60mg Dbol!

Never been over 40mg me. Do you notice much difference goin up a notch?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Juic3Up said:


> 60mg Dbol!
> 
> Never been over 40mg me. Do you notice much difference goin up a notch?


Tbh mate I haven't ran it at 60, just got a load of tabs I wanna use up so throwing 3 in preworkout for a bit lol


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Fair douze!

Watch out for the tingley nips


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BACK DAY! 

Deadlifts (no straps/no belt, just chalk)

60kg 2x12

100kg x5

140kg x5

180kg x3

220kg x2

240kg x1

250kg x1 pb matched. 2nd time I've pulled this, went up fcuking easy to be honest. 6 plates aside is very close 

Machine pullovers superset db shrugs

4p x12/ 30kg x20

6p x12/ 40kg x20

6p x10/ 50kg x17

Close grip pulldowns

8p x12

10p x12

15p x6

12p x9

Plate loaded ISO rows

30kg 2x12

Few sets of spider curls and reverse curls and sorted!

Lovely session, over the moon with that 250, surprised how well it went up! 255 next week I reckon! LOVE IT!!!

Diet today-

.75g oats, chopped banana, 50g whey, handful cashew nuts, 60mg dbol.

.Foot long turkey cheese and ham subway.

.1 banana, redbull.

.TRAIN/ 2 scoops complete intra, added 10g glutamine, 80g dextrose.

.4 scrambled eggs, 2 slices burgens, 50g whey, 10g glutamine.

.250g steak, 110g dry weight white rice, 100g broccoli.

So far.... Going out for a meal tonight so will probably be a rack of ribs and chips lol can't wait!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

250kg with only chalk! You animal!!

Great work mate and diet looks lovely :beer:

Enjoy the ribs and chips


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

250kg...why though? lol am i missing something. That is 12, 20kg plates...I've only started doing Deadlifts in december, never did them before and I can get 80kg + bar for about 4-6 and im ****ed. Couldnt do more of that. Been wondering how u get your 12 pack and its defo the deadlifts. But really, don't think I'll ever get to that weight, not in years..


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> BACK DAY!
> 
> Deadlifts (no straps/no belt, just chalk)
> 
> ...


No wide grip?

Bit of barbeque glaze wouldnt go a miss


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2014)

Juic3Up said:


> 250kg...why though? lol am i missing something. That is 12, 20kg plates...I've only started doing Deadlifts in december, never did them before and I can get 80kg + bar for about 4-6 and im ****ed. Couldnt do more of that. Been wondering how u get your 12 pack and its defo the deadlifts. But really, don't think I'll ever get to that weight, not in years..


250kg is 10 x 20kg plates and a 15kg plate each side lol.

6 plates a side is epic I love it, the gym stops and stares when I do.

My pb is 270, would love to hit 280kg one day.

Nice raw lifting Chris. I use a belt for my 1rm and staps at 220 plus.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Pic of the 250kg, the geezer needs to start videoing! Lol












Juic3Up said:


> 250kg...why though? lol am i missing something. That is 12, 20kg plates...I've only started doing Deadlifts in december, never did them before and I can get 80kg + bar for about 4-6 and im ****ed. Couldnt do more of that. Been wondering how u get your 12 pack and its defo the deadlifts. But really, don't think I'll ever get to that weight, not in years..


5 20s and a 15 aside mate  bar weighs 20 remember 

It's all about deads mate! I remember years ago starting them in my garage and struggling with 60kg haha! The ultimate goal was 100kg! Then hit that pretty quick then was 120, then 150, then the magical 200kg! After that you really have to start working lol 250kg has been my target for over a year so to hit that is amazing, I'm seriously over the moon but family and friends don't quite understand how important that was to me!lol it's weird, now the goal is 260, then obviously after that 300, will take a few years though I think lol basically keep grinding away at them, 2.5-5kg increments each week, will soon build up!

12 pack haha, dunno but my core does hurt the day after deads, especially with no belt.



Juic3Up said:


> No wide grip?
> 
> Bit of barbeque glaze wouldnt go a miss


No need for wide grip. I done deadlifts lol

Mmm yes!



Spawn of Haney said:


> 250kg is 10 x 20kg plates and a 15kg plate each side lol.
> 
> 6 plates a side is epic I love it, the gym stops and stares when I do.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to load 6 plates on! I bet it's beast!

270 is ****ing heavy mate! How much you weigh?

Nah **** the straps and belt, builds my core strength up lovely, plus I can't be ****d with straps, just walk up and pick it up no faffing lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Juic3Up said:


> 250kg...why though? lol am i missing something. That is 12, 20kg plates...I've only started doing Deadlifts in december, never did them before and I can get 80kg + bar for about 4-6 and im ****ed. Couldnt do more of that. Been wondering how u get your 12 pack and its defo the deadlifts. But really, don't think I'll ever get to that weight, not in years..


Up your game. I pull 110kg. Deadlifts are king


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2014)

I've lifted 270kg at 92 kg mate.

I've failed a 275 but that was all hitched and couldn't lock it out 

I need straps, grips terrible.

You'll deffo get there, just don't rush it is my advice.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Up your game. I pull 110kg. Deadlifts are king


Wahey! @Juic3Up pull your finger out mate!

Nice going queenie! 3 plates a side in no time! 



Spawn of Haney said:


> I've lifted 270kg at 92 kg mate.
> 
> I've failed a 275 but that was all hitched and couldn't lock it out
> 
> ...


May try straps and belt next week for the 260, see what happens!

Nah I've never rushed progression on deads mate, always slow increments. But this time it's gonna be a 10kg jump, feel I've got it in me!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I would love to pull a 140kg this year! Thinking of running a strength phase after my comp so can concentrate on that more then. But very happy for it to go up in small increments through prep  my favourite compound movement for sure!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> I would love to pull a 140kg this year! Thinking of running a strength phase after my comp so can concentrate on that more then. But very happy for it to go up in small increments through prep  my favourite compound movement for sure!


Same here! No better feeling than a good deadlift! 140s deffo achievable within the year I reckon!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fcuk 250kg that's amazing mate seriously. Most I ever got I THINK was 220 for 3 or 4 and was a long long time ago. Havnt deadlifted in nearly two years now I reckon and I miss it!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuk 250kg that's amazing mate seriously. Most I ever got I THINK was 220 for 3 or 4 and was a long long time ago. Havnt deadlifted in nearly two years now I reckon and I miss it!


Thanks mate, just happy my grips holding out! Would love to hit 270/280 without straps.

220 for reps is bloody impressive still mate! Deffo won't be able to do it again you reckon?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Thanks mate, just happy my grips holding out! Would love to hit 270/280 without straps.
> 
> 220 for reps is bloody impressive still mate! Deffo won't be able to do it again you reckon?


I'll never deadlift again mate let alone 220kg lol. Lower backs fcuked


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Up your game. I pull 110kg. Deadlifts are king


Read my UKM email in the car on saturday and been itching to reply to this haha! Make me feel a right girl!

Well I do x2 20kg plates per side, so 80kg in plates and then the bar which I don't know how much it weighs.

CHRIS! Say I could do 80kg but I do up to 8 reps (good form)...I reckon I could throw on a 10kg plate each side to make it 100kg but probably only make 1 or 2 reps. Is such low reps fine with Deadlifting. I've never even lifted for personal best records, always lifted as heavy as can go with best form possible for about 6 reps or more.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Juic3Up said:


> Read my UKM email in the car on saturday and been itching to reply to this haha! Make me feel a right girl!
> 
> Well I do x2 20kg plates per side, so 80kg in plates and then the bar which I don't know how much it weighs.
> 
> CHRIS! Say I could do 80kg but I do up to 8 reps (good form)...I reckon I could throw on a 10kg plate each side to make it 100kg but probably only make 1 or 2 reps. Is such low reps fine with Deadlifting. I've never even lifted for personal best records, always lifted as heavy as can go with best form possible for about 6 reps or more.


The bar itself will weigh 20kg I reckon mate so your pulling 100 

Try lowering the rep range to 5 mate, warmup then see how many sets of 5 of 100kg you can get. Once you can do 3x5 add 10kg and go again. Just keep progressing in small increments, even 5kg a week? It will soon add up to big weights over the years mate!


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Subbed.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> The bar itself will weigh 20kg I reckon mate so your pulling 100
> 
> Try lowering the rep range to 5 mate, warmup then see how many sets of 5 of 100kg you can get. Once you can do 3x5 add 10kg and go again. Just keep progressing in small increments, even 5kg a week? It will soon add up to big weights over the years mate!


Give it a whirl on Tuesday then! Guess I'm in competition with Queenie...lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Tonight's session! Was supposed to be a rest night but I fúcked college off as excited about trying 260 on Saturday lol anyway...

Rack pulls-

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x5

180kg x5

220kg x5

180kg x5

Front squats- very deep, pausing at bottom with a big drive through quads.

60kg x10

80kg x5

100kg x5

120kg x5

140kg x3

100kg x5

Hanging leg raises superset knee raise superset reverse crunches

10/10/10

10/10/10

10/10/10 OUCH!!!

Session done. Laaaaavly.

Diet today-

.75g oats, banana, 50g whey, handful cashews.

.4 burgens, 4 eggs, 100g blueberries, 150g Greek yoghurt.

.120g dry weight rice, 180g turkey, peppers.

.75g crunchy nut, 500ml ff milk, 50g whey.

TRAIN

.75g crunchy nut, 50g whey.

.6 sausages, 4 Yorkshire puddings, 300g mash, veg.

So far....


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fcuk you can eat mate. That's a lot of solid meals. Very jealous I couldn't manage that. Getting strong!!!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuk you can eat mate. That's a lot of solid meals. Very jealous I couldn't manage that. Getting strong!!!!


You really think so? I think I need to eat more! Weight just won't go up! So annoying!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> You really think so? I think I need to eat more! Weight just won't go up! So annoying!


Up it then. Wouldn't hurt to add 30g walnuts to all them meals tbh or at least some. Easy way to get them calories up. Plus your always too fcuking concerned about staying lean lol.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Up it then. Wouldn't hurt to add 30g walnuts to all them meals tbh or at least some. Easy way to get them calories up. Plus your always too fcuking concerned about staying lean lol.


I just about manage all them meals as it is without feeling uncomfortable all day lol will give it a go.

And oh mate believe me if I could put a gut on and get that 'mass' look I would! Body just won't get fat! If I eat shìt I get leaner! Makes cutting a piece of pìss but for adding muscle I swear I've gotta be eating something like 6000kcals+ lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> I just about manage all them meals as it is without feeling uncomfortable all day lol will give it a go.
> 
> And oh mate believe me if I could put a gut on and get that 'mass' look I would! Body just won't get fat! If I eat shìt I get leaner! Makes cutting a piece of pìss but for adding muscle I swear I've gotta be eating something like 6000kcals+ lol


Add the nuts and see if it gets things rolling. Also hammer carbs in around training. Intra workout shake with dextrose ?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Add the nuts and see if it gets things rolling. Also hammer carbs in around training. Intra workout shake with dextrose ?


I will! Yeah I normally have a shake with 80g dextrose in but will lower it as it's a little heavy


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> I will! Yeah I normally have a shake with 80g dextrose in but will lower it as it's a little heavy


Don't fcuking lower calories ffs lol. You use slin?? Diet cannot be good enough to put it simply. Being on cycle and your lifts are rocketing so the only missing thing is the nutrition. Gotta be upped mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> I just about manage all them meals as it is without feeling uncomfortable all day lol will give it a go.
> 
> And oh mate believe me if I could put a gut on and get that 'mass' look I would! Body just won't get fat! If I eat shìt I get leaner! Makes cutting a piece of pìss but for adding muscle I swear I've gotta be eating something like 6000kcals+ lol


Haha, sounds familiar mate.

Annoying isn't it.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> I just about manage all them meals as it is without feeling uncomfortable all day lol will give it a go.
> 
> And oh mate believe me if I could put a gut on and get that 'mass' look I would! Body just won't get fat! If I eat shìt I get leaner! Makes cutting a piece of pìss but for adding muscle I swear I've gotta be eating something like 6000kcals+ lol


never heard more of a cvntish thing to say!! throw me a bone here..been cutting for 2 years now!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Well...upper back is in pieces after last nights rack pulls and pull-ups! Really hit the spot, will start doing these a lot more from now on.



R0BLET said:


> Haha, sounds familiar mate.
> 
> Annoying isn't it.


Very annoying mate, got a physical job too so that don't help lol



Juic3Up said:


> never heard more of a cvntish thing to say!! throw me a bone here..been cutting for 2 years now!


Sorry mate! 

2 years? What's your stats?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Well, 2 years inconsistantly. Been bulking and cutting in and out of 2 years. I can add mass when I want, but cutting is always difficult.

Say I'm about 12% BF, when I've had a night out and couple pills down my neck the next morning dehydrated I look 9/10%.

6ft2.

187lb - exactly - Thing is, I carry so much water, even when I'm on low carb and using Var. Although I don't use an AI.

I have 17 weeks till holiday in june. So 8% for then is a do'er..but can I do it? hmm lol.

Gna be on Tbol for 12 weeks and PCT for 4 weeks to make 16 weeks. Starting February.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Very annoying mate, got a physical job too so that don't help lol


I know you have mate, where as I just sit down apart from the walk to and from work lol

But, it's slow and steady gains I prefer to see each year :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> Well, 2 years inconsistantly. Been bulking and cutting in and out of 2 years. I can add mass when I want, but cutting is always difficult.
> 
> Say I'm about 12% BF, when I've had a night out and couple pills down my neck the next morning dehydrated I look 9/10%.
> 
> ...


Sack those peps off your doing first off lol

Do a short ester rip blend with the tbol


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Sack those peps off your doing first off lol
> 
> Do a short ester rip blend with the tbol


Peps can be run in conjuction but I swore to god I would never run Test again if he granted my hair to come back. Well infact my hair hasnt come back but actually stopped falling out (dont want to speak too soon though). I want too obviously, but my word is to god.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Juic3Up said:


> Well, 2 years inconsistantly. Been bulking and cutting in and out of 2 years. I can add mass when I want, but cutting is always difficult.
> 
> Say I'm about 12% BF, when I've had a night out and couple pills down my neck the next morning dehydrated I look 9/10%.
> 
> ...


Fcuk all that bulking and cutting malarkey lol just gain nice and lean IMO.

You can deffo do it mate if you stick to it! Any things possible!



R0BLET said:


> I know you have mate, where as I just sit down apart from the walk to and from work lol
> 
> But, it's slow and steady gains I prefer to see each year :beer:


Totally agree mate! It's a slow game but if you compare photos the progress is very good.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> Peps can be run in conjuction but I swore to god I would never run Test again if he granted my hair to come back. Well infact my hair hasnt come back but actually stopped falling out (dont want to speak too soon though). I want too obviously, but my word is to god.


I'd rather be bald 

Get some test!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Totally agree mate! It's a slow game but if you compare photos the progress is very good.


Exactly. Did you see my pic I put in my journal, I'm well happy with the slow process! :beer:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Fcuk all that bulking and cutting malarkey lol just gain nice and lean IMO.
> 
> You can deffo do it mate if you stick to it! Any things possible!


Thats what I'm going for. Consistancy on macros. Sticking to one meal plan (one I like), was considering carb cycling but I don't think I'll keep up to speed with different macros on different days.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I'd rather be bald
> 
> Get some test!!


no joke im actually beautiful and cant be without my hair. my face is too cute to be called a meat head.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Exactly. Did you see my pic I put in my journal, I'm well happy with the slow process! :beer:


which page?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> no joke im actually beautiful and cant be without my hair. my face is too cute to be called a meat head.


Tbh I don't want to be bald either, have a nice thick head of hair so touch wood it stays that way lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> which page?


Back 29 pages of spam PMSL

I'll pop it up and @ you :beer:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Back 29 pages of spam PMSL
> 
> I'll pop it up and @ you :beer:


@ me too!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Today is the day...will 260kg go up??


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Today is the day...will 260kg go up??


"Today is the day, 260kg is going up"

^ this

Pull fast and don't quit on it  you've got it mate. Will look forward to hearing of your success!

6pl per side is when it starts looking cool on the bar lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeahhhhhhhhh. It's fcuking gokng up ya cvnt have some positive mindset.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh I'm on it lads! Positive as fúck! Just got a niggling voice in back of head doubting me :/ part of me is thinking use straps just incase grip fails, but other half is saying fcuk straps they're for women!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fvck doubt. Don't let it enter your mind.

JUST PULL!!

I vote straps... but I am a girl lol.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

C.Hill said:
 

> Oh I'm on it lads! Positive as fúck! Just got a niggling voice in back of head doubting me :/ part of me is thinking use straps just incase grip fails, but other half is saying fcuk straps they're for women!


Always pull in straps personally, not a powerlifter so wouldn't limit myself for the sake of grip going!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh and re voice in head doubting, I just have the thought of breaking it off the floor and it'll go. Just don't quit on it, big shout/grunting while ragging the bar about abit on the floor, no thinking or time taken just rip it


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PULL SESSION!

Deadlifts

60kg 2x10

100kg x5

140kg x5

180kg x2

220kg x1

240kg x1

260kg FAILLLLL!!!!! About an inch of floor! Tried twice and wasn't moving.

STRAPS

255kg failed. Fcuk.lol need a few weeks off low reps.

220kg x5

200kg x10

180kg x8

Pullover machine. 2 sec squeeze at bottom.

3p x10

5p x10

7p x10 fcuking horrible set, forced rep with partner from 6 reps, lats were on fire!

Cg pulldowns

Half top stack x15

Top stack x15

Top stack +2p x10

Top stack c12

Incline bench, mate wanted a go lol why not?

60kg x15

80kg x10

100kg x6

60kg x10

Ruined. Home time.

Little bit gutted with the 6 plate pull. Deep down I knew adding a 10kg jump to a recent pb was a big ask. Rather silly really lol least I know where I am now. Back was on fire after that, 3 exercises, very intense. Loved it. Feel ill now lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Still an extremely good workout and lifts mate. The 260 you are having soon!!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Still an extremely good workout and lifts mate. The 260 you are having soon!!!


Cheers mate, was happy with 200 x10, was a killer last 2 reps. Back is in pieces already lol

A little gutted about the 260 but 10kg jump is a big ask, will still to 2.5kg increments like normal. Will drop weight down and focus on tekkers and explosiveness, start Romanian deads and rack pulls more too. Give it 6 weeks and I should have it hopefully!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Do you feel 34 reps of warmups is too much?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Few pics-










What I'm eating now  300g slow cooked beef and 350g jacket potato and cheese mmm!

From earlier-





















Suprakill4 said:


> Do you feel 34 reps of warmups is too much?


Not at all! Upto 140 it feels like nothing so just feeling the movement and technique.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Fvcking great set of delts their mate!!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Unlucky on your 160! I'll be here to see you do it though 

Last night I did x3 20kg plates either side, so 6 altogether, plus the bar. So thats about 130 or 140kg is it? Compared to when I said I did 100kg last week!

@RXQueenie ... beating you now 

gna go for 160kg next week!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Do you feel 34 reps of warmups is too much?


Thats what I think sometimes. PErsonally for me, I like to jump straight in on the HEAVY rather than warm up. Obviously stretch out abit but to much warm up kills me out to be able to lift as heavy as i can do.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fcuking hell mate looking brilliant!!!!!!! Chest amazing, delts big, arms are lagging though but not by a lot I'm splitting hairs.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Juic3Up said:


> Thats what I think sometimes. PErsonally for me, I like to jump straight in on the HEAVY rather than warm up. Obviously stretch out abit but to much warm up kills me out to be able to lift as heavy as i can do.


Warmups are extremely important. But if was me I would prob go something like

60 x 8

100 x 5

140 x 3

180 x 1

220 x 1

Working set.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh and unlucky on the deadlift.

And wear straps, training your back not you forearms ffs, if it makes you feel better have a [email protected] when you go home for your forearms :lol:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:



> Warmups are extremely important. But if was me I would prob go something like
> 
> 60 x 8
> 
> ...


I do something like that, yesterdays session looked like

60 x 10

100 x 5

130 x 3

170x 1

Worksets

200 x 11

220 x 6


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Juic3Up said:


> Unlucky on your 160! I'll be here to see you do it though
> 
> Last night I did x3 20kg plates either side, so 6 altogether, plus the bar. So thats about 130 or 140kg is it? Compared to when I said I did 100kg last week!
> 
> ...


As u rightly should! Well done fella  much better weights. Always push past limits!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> Fvcking great set of delts their mate!!


Thanks mate! Front delts need more work and side delts need more width and rear delts need to pop more...I need them bigger in other words lmao!



Juic3Up said:


> Unlucky on your 160! I'll be here to see you do it though
> 
> Last night I did x3 20kg plates either side, so 6 altogether, plus the bar. So thats about 130 or 140kg is it? Compared to when I said I did 100kg last week!
> 
> ...


160 you cúnt!  add another 100kg!

Yeah that's 140! Good work mate!



Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking hell mate looking brilliant!!!!!!! Chest amazing, delts big, arms are lagging though but not by a lot I'm splitting hairs.


Totally agree arms a weak area for me, only because I rarely train them and when I do it's half assed lol thinking of giving them there own day. Just so fcuking boring curl after curl lol



Galaxy said:


> Oh and unlucky on the deadlift.
> 
> And wear straps, training your back not you forearms ffs, if it makes you feel better have a [email protected] when you go home for your forearms :lol:


No way mate! Muscle has gotta be functional! My grip was fine, just couldn't get it past a few inches off floor.

It's just a lot more beasty to walk up and pick it up rather than fcuking about with straps lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> I do something like that, yesterdays session looked like
> 
> 60 x 10
> 
> ...


Yeah this is better IMO. Less expenditure of energy doing this. C.hill you seen Jordan peters video about warmups?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah this is better IMO. Less expenditure of energy doing this. C.hill you seen Jordan peters video about warmups?


No mate you got a link??


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> No mate you got a link??


Yeah battery going so will post for you later mate when home and got it on charge.


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Looking good mate and lifting good as well.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea you certainly haven't been slacking these past few months mate. Really good - that's two new avis!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Progress pic of back over the last couple of years-










It's only when you look back at pics you realise you are actually growing lol



sxbarnes said:


> Yea you certainly haven't been slacking these past few months mate. Really good - that's two new avis!


A 3rd one now just for you


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2014)

I'd miss the 240 and go straight in for the 260.

Not sure even I could pull a 260 after all the previous sets and a 240.

Guarantee you will get it up next sesh.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Smoothie with 50g oats, 35g whey, 350ml milk, large banana, and a bowl of 200g Greek yoghurt and 100g blueberries! Quick light and easy.



Spawn of Haney said:


> I'd miss the 240 and go straight in for the 260.
> 
> Not sure even I could pull a 260 after all the previous sets and a 240.
> 
> Guarantee you will get it up next sesh.


Very true, will take all this into account, gonna Deload for a few weeks then smash it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> Smoothie with 50g oats, 35g whey, 350ml milk, large banana, and a bowl of 200g Greek yoghurt and 100g blueberries! Quick light and easy.
> 
> Very true, will take all this into account, gonna Deload for a few weeks then smash it.


Good man, no rush like I say, end of the day you know its coming


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Good man, no rush like I say, end of the day you know its coming


Oh yes it's deffo there. Gonna try and get 15 reps out of 200 next week, dunno why just seems like a cool target. Will video too I reckon.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Oh yes it's deffo there. Gonna try and get 15 reps out of 200 next week, dunno why just seems like a cool target. Will video too I reckon.


Definitely video mate.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking good Chris. Great stuff:thumbup1:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Definitely video mate.


100%!



Mingster said:


> Looking good Chris. Great stuff:thumbup1:


Cheers mate! There's a few photos up of recent condition!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Smoothie with 50g oats, 35g whey, 350ml milk, large banana, and a bowl of 200g Greek yoghurt and 100g blueberries! Quick light and easy.
> 
> Very true, will take all this into account, gonna Deload for a few weeks then smash it.


That looks delish:thumbup1:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Back on it today, all I ate yesterday was 2 banana, a 25g whey shake and a Big Mac meal in evening. Was really sick and shaky since Monday afternoon, been horrible, missed jabs and meds and more importantly FOOD!

This morning been better, 100g oats, honey, banana, 50g whey, 10g glutamine/Bcaa's, 4 eggs, 4 slices burgens and will hopefully keep it down and demolish turkey and rice at lunch!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Chris, have you used WC Letro?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Juic3Up said:


> Chris, have you used WC Letro?


Currently running it now mate! Half a tab(1.25mg) e2d alongside 20mg nolva.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

How you doing you fat Essex fcker? Tren working well?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> How you doing you fat Essex fcker? Tren working well?


Look at all that fat!










Yeah going well mate apart from feeling rough as fcuk yesterday, can't wait to get in the gym tonight!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Look at all that fat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha! Looking good mate, got wicked shaped abs, yours are like mine, dead straight blocks :beer:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha! Looking good mate, got wicked shaped abs, yours are like mine, dead straight blocks :beer:


Nice try Phil, yours are like mine.......

Non existent haha


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Nice try Phil, yours are like mine.......
> 
> Non existent haha


Ive seen mine twice though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Ive seen mine twice though


That's your banjo you fat fùck :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PUSH!

Plate loaded ISO press

20kg x15

40kg x12

50kg x10

Big 2 squeeze at top and very slow negative, long sets!

Incline bb

60kg x12

60kg x10

50kg x15

Plate loaded ISO delt press

20kg x15

30kg x12

30kg x12 dropset 10kg x25

Db side raises superset cable front raises

7kg x20/ 3p x12

12.5kg x12 3px12

15kg x12 2p x12

Machine flys

3p 3x15

Dips

3x failure

Sorted!

All exercises were really squeezed on the contraction, upto 4 seconds on machine flys with a slow negative, took bloody ages but could really feel the muscle, been watching to much Ben pakulski I think lol lower weights but really enjoyed the session.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good workout mate.

Your Avi is minuscule.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good workout mate.
> 
> Your Avi is minuscule.


Is it really? Dunno how I change it then?

Just jabbed 3ml t400, 2ml tren e and 2ml NPP, smoooth!! 5ml right glute, 2ml left delt, both greens, no fcuking about.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Is it really? Dunno how I change it then?
> 
> Just jabbed 3ml t400, 2ml tren e and 2ml NPP, smoooth!! 5ml right glute, 2ml left delt, both greens, no fcuking about.


Sounds good. Your sick using greens. Made me vomit in my mouth lol.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Is it really? Dunno how I change it then?
> 
> Just jabbed 3ml t400, 2ml tren e and 2ml NPP, smoooth!! 5ml right glute, 2ml left delt, both greens, no fcuking about.


In your delt with a green!! Fvck that


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> Is it really? Dunno how I change it then?
> 
> Just jabbed 3ml t400, 2ml tren e and 2ml NPP, smoooth!! 5ml right glute, 2ml left delt, both greens, no fcuking about.


That is saveragery you'll end up like a watering can!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

bail said:


> In your delt with a green!! Fvck that





Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good. Your sick using greens. Made me vomit in my mouth lol.





Spawn of Haney said:


> That is saveragery you'll end up like a watering can!


You lot are a bunch of women!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Well. Week off from the gym due to personal shìt, couldn't eat, couldn't sleep. All good now though, was nice to actually eat real food and keep large amounts down so had to get in gym after work, missed the fcuking place!

Eased in with an upper body session, knew I wouldn't be as strong as normal so had a little play about.

Deads

Worked up to 200kg x7, haha felt weak as shìt, and that was with straps!

Dropped to 180x8 and felt embarrassed so left them lol

Rear delt machine flies

5 sets till failure increasing weight each set with 10 second rests, big triple dropset on last set with minimal rom, they're killing already, felt lovely.

Seated db press

3 sets Took it easy with weight and had 3 second negatives, was horrid. Upto 30kg x10, felt like it went on forever lol

Seated low cable rows

3 sets till failure around the 10-12 range. Roughly 12 plates, Again, slow negs.

Seated ISO chest press

3 sets upto 35kg each side for 10, dirty 5 second negatives with 2 sec squeeze at top. The pain is horrible but enjoyable at same time?

Wg pull-ups superset dips

8/17

5/12

5/13

Sorted!

For a week off with no food I looked in fcuking good nick if I may say so myself lol think the body just loved all the carbs I crammed in today, was quite happy!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good to see you back in there mate. We're all due a week off at some point anyway, aren't we?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

LEGS

Quad extensions

2p x15

4p x12

5p 12

6p x8+4

Bb back squats

60kg x10

80kg x10

100kg x10

120kg x10

3 seconds down, pause, explode up and squeeze with no lockout, didn't need much weight, these were horrible.

Hack squat

40kg x12

80kg x12

120kg x9

40kg x12

Had to rest for over 10 mins, back pumps and felt very sick. Knocked some aminos and sugars back and slowly felt bit better.

Bb lunges

30kg x12 each leg

40kg x12

Could taste my oats and bananas lol had to call it a day, wanted to get sldls and lying hams in aswell, will throw them in next session.

Fcuk that really hurt, love slow negatives lately, really stressed the muscle it's unreal, took a lot of willpower and gritted teeth to get through the squats, wanted to fcuk the 3 seconds negs off so many times lol

Quads were pumped and covered in veins after, very effective workout.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> LEGS
> 
> Quad extensions
> 
> ...


Nice session Chris! You like hard work:thumb: Wouldn't dream of all that volume..

Between sets on my squats I just sit there for 10 mins going WTF. People can do whole deadlift sessions in between my squat sets!!

A load of glutamine before the leg session will help you get through, dunno if you do this...

Are we due some leg pics? :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

John Andrew said:


> Good shots mate,
> 
> You will be looking awesome after this cycle! Congratulations.
> 
> John


Cheers mate appreciate it! That's the plan!



sxbarnes said:


> Nice session Chris! You like hard work:thumb: Wouldn't dream of all that volume..
> 
> Between sets on my squats I just sit there for 10 mins going WTF. People can do whole deadlift sessions in between my squat sets!!
> 
> ...


Ah I was ruined mate! Been watching a lot of Ben pakulski training videos and love his train of thought.

Thought I'd try this workout and the tempo of the reps killed me! Kept rests at 2 mins for squats and hacks and 45 secs for extensions. Strict as well, been feeling so sick since lol

Yeah I take in 30g glutamine daily with 10g intra and post.

Yeah I'll throw a few shots up! There is some a few pages back?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea B Pak is great when I get a mo. Been doing some of Flex Lewis stuff as well. Hes got some good stuff on yt too


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea B Pak is great when I get a mo. Been doing some of Flex Lewis stuff as well. Hes got some good stuff on yt too


Yeah I'm a big fan of flex! Will have to watch some more vids of his!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Actually just got back from training arms lmao!

2x20 wide rope pulldowns

2x20 close rope pulldowns

Incline db curls 3 sets

Ez Spider curls 3 sets

Single arm pulldowns(b-pak style with step forward dropsets) 2x20ish each arm.

Incline ez skulls 2 sets

Hammer curls 3 sets

Reverse grip pulldowns 4 sets

Wow! Never done that much volume for arms or with the intensity that went into it, never seen them look so good! Was amazed tbh gonna have to start training arms properly I think.

Been up since 5am this morning! Bloody annoying on a Sunday really wanted a lie in!

Got up and had-

50g oats, blueberries

2 slices burgens with marmite

Banana

30g multi source protein

And drank an intra shake during training, now cooking up sausages, bacon, eggs, toast and beans lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bacon sausages egg and beans. Knew there was a reason I said I would avoid this journal. Lol.

Good session mate. It's been over a year since I've done an arms only session. Any mtren?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Bacon sausages egg and beans. Knew there was a reason I said I would avoid this journal. Lol.
> 
> Good session mate. It's been over a year since I've done an arms only session. Any mtren?


Mmm was amazing mate!

Yeah I know I neglect them so much and it's really starting to show, everywhere growing except them lol

Nah no mtren mate, dunno if I could handle it lol I'm a snappy angry **** with a short fuse as it is already on normal tren let alone an extra boost of it lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Mmm was amazing mate!
> 
> Yeah I know I neglect them so much and it's really starting to show, everywhere growing except them lol
> 
> Nah no mtren mate, dunno if I could handle it lol I'm a snappy angry **** with a short fuse as it is already on normal tren let alone an extra boost of it lol


Mine was protein pancakes. Hardly the same appeal as nice as they are.

Yeah definitely a weak area but just smash them and they will come up no problem!

I'm the same mate. I am very aggressive usually and yes mtren I'm considerably worse apparantly but it's more than worth it. I quickly learnt I just need to not be out in public directly after an mtren session and it's ok. Oh and tk drive sensibly on the way home from the gym and not miss an oncoming copper by an inch because I run a red light. Lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Get some mtren....

That is all.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Get some mtren....
> 
> That is all.


I second this.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> I second this.


You would! Lol

I'll do a little of the TorRip later pre arms


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

These are my nemesis today after Saturdays leg session! I can't walk or sit down properly let alone climb up and down these all day! Gonna be a painful day! Arms are in bits from yesterday's arm session today, never felt DOMS in them like this, literally every square inch of my arm is in pain and really tender lol

And I'll think about the mtren lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Meal 2- 230g mince beef

120g dry weight rice

tbls walnut oil

80g kale

80g spinach

Half jar bolognese sauce

Get it in.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Meal 2- 230g mince beef
> 
> 120g dry weight rice
> 
> ...


How the fcuk you can eat that in one sitting along with all the other solids you have I don't know. Wish I had your appetite I might be as big as you then.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> How the fcuk you can eat that in one sitting along with all the other solids you have I don't know. Wish I had your appetite I might be as big as you then.


It took me 40 minutes haha, wasn't easy and gotta do it again in half hour  same meal!

I know your taking the pìss with that last bit you cnut!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> It took me 40 minutes haha, wasn't easy and gotta do it again in half hour  same meal!
> 
> I know your taking the pìss with that last bit you cnut!


Upper half especially chest your much bigger mate. Legs. Well I have you there lol.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Upper half especially chest your much bigger mate. Legs. Well I have you there lol.


Dunno mate, close one I reckon lol

Couldn't finish 2nd tub of rice and mince earlier lol body better adjust to this.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Dunno mate, close one I reckon lol
> 
> Couldn't finish 2nd tub of rice and mince earlier lol body better adjust to this.


How's the gains coming a long?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Dunno mate, close one I reckon lol
> 
> Couldn't finish 2nd tub of rice and mince earlier lol body better adjust to this.


Ah that's a fcuker. Gotta make them calories up somewhere else now otherwise the whole days eating has been a waste eh.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

theBEAST2002 said:


> How's the gains coming a long?


Coming on nicely mate, nothing dramatic just nice lean muscle lol



Suprakill4 said:


> Ah that's a fcuker. Gotta make them calories up somewhere else now otherwise the whole days eating has been a waste eh.


I should do but so stuffed! Couldn't finish dinner either!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Coming on nicely mate, nothing dramatic just nice lean muscle lol
> 
> I should do but so stuffed! Couldn't finish dinner either!


Looks like an added shake it is then mate or nuts.

Don't waste all the effort on other meals by now only hitting maintenance calories.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Coming on nicely mate, nothing dramatic just nice lean muscle lol
> 
> I should do but so stuffed! Couldn't finish dinner either!


Force feed. I've done it many times in the past.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looks like an added shake it is then mate or nuts.
> 
> Don't waste all the effort on other meals by now only hitting maintenance calories.





theBEAST2002 said:


> Force feed. I've done it many times in the past.


Yep replaced my bedtime shake with 2 steak burgers, cheese slices, 25g whey, 50g oats and tbls walnut oil lol feeling a bit peckish now and burgers are smelling good!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Yep replaced my bedtime shake with 2 steak burgers, cheese slices, 25g whey, 50g oats and tbls walnut oil lol feeling a bit peckish now and burgers are smelling good!


If you get up in the night just have a pre made shake of 40g whey, 20ml olive oil sat there to neck when you have a wee. That's what I've started doing tk get the cals up.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Burger time!



Suprakill4 said:


> Looks like an added shake it is then mate or nuts.
> 
> Don't waste all the effort on other meals by now only hitting maintenance calories.





Suprakill4 said:


> If you get up in the night just have a pre made shake of 40g whey, 20ml olive oil sat there to neck when you have a wee. That's what I've started doing tk get the cals up.


Yeah will do mate! I'm always up a few times anyway lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Burger time!
> 
> Yeah will do mate! I'm always up a few times anyway lol


Makes perfect sense to then and means don't have to hit as many cals in the day. Fcuk they look good.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Makes perfect sense to then and means don't have to hit as many cals in the day. Fcuk they look good.


They tasted amazing mate seriously. Glad I've got 14 more in freezer!Bumping these up to 4 tomorrow night lol

Shake went down easy, used 400ml choc milk with 2tbls PB and 75g oats instead, fcuking hungry now :/ big bowl pecan crunchy nut is calling me!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> They tasted amazing mate seriously. Glad I've got 14 more in freezer!Bumping these up to 4 tomorrow night lol
> 
> Shake went down easy, used 400ml choc milk with 2tbls PB and 75g oats instead, fcuking hungry now :/ big bowl pecan crunchy nut is calling me!


Haha. Some fcuming eating that you lucky cvnt. I hate my appetite if it was a person I would brutally murder it.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Force feed. I've done it many times in the past.


Have you got any tips on force feeding as this is where I struggle when I need to push food


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> They tasted amazing mate seriously. Glad I've got 14 more in freezer!Bumping these up to 4 tomorrow night lol
> 
> Shake went down easy, used 400ml choc milk with 2tbls PB and 75g oats instead, fcuking hungry now :/ big bowl pecan crunchy nut is calling me!


Big lesson. If you can't get your cals up eating good food , then eat sh1t nice food


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Yep replaced my bedtime shake with 2 steak burgers, cheese slices, 25g whey, 50g oats and tbls walnut oil lol feeling a bit peckish now and burgers are smelling good!


Good man, food is key.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Have you got any tips on force feeding as this is where I struggle when I need to push food


The key is in the name mate. It really is that simple.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Here we go again- 100g oats, large banana, honey, 50g whey, tbls walnut oil.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fcuk the DOMS in my legs are still bad, deadlifting tonight is gonna be affected  not sure whether it's worth even doing if I can't give 100%?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Fcuk the DOMS in my legs are still bad, deadlifting tonight is gonna be affected  not sure whether it's worth even doing if I can't give 100%?


Yea that was one mad leg day mate. Suppose you want that 260kg dead today too. Listen to your body I suppose. Can you swap your rest days over?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Fcuk the DOMS in my legs are still bad, deadlifting tonight is gonna be affected  not sure whether it's worth even doing if I can't give 100%?


Spoon of MTFU should help :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fcuking do it! Leg doms will disappear after a few warmups on deads.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking do it! Leg doms will disappear after a few warmups on deads.


I reckon he's done it by now


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> I reckon he's done it by now


Better have the slacking cvnt. Lol. 260kg deadlift if he does that it's mental weight. I think even if I didn't screw my back I wouldn't have gotten to that. 210 I THINK was my best. Maybe slightly more but was very low reps.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BACK + DELTS

Underhand bb rows

60kg x15,15

100kg x10

120kg x10

100kg x10 dropset 60kg x11

Constant tension, all on the muscle, strict form. Unlike my training partner throwing 160kg around not even using his back lol a bit like how @Chelsea rows.

V grip pulldowns

4 sets upto top stack x8

Low pulley row

4 sets 10-12

Plate loaded ISO delt press

20kg each side x15

40kg x12

50kg x10 dropset 40kg x7

Rear delt machine flies

5 sets 10-15

Db side raises

10kg x12

12.5kg x10

8kg 2x15 partials

Sorted.

Felt drained and tired and too stuffed full of food to train, after 2 warmup sets of rows I was on it though, woke right up and had a brilliant session. Since tightening form and lowering weight and keeping constant tension i seem to be growing a lot more. Veins were everywhere today was pretty mad.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome mate. Love it when veins are popping out all over. It's been a while for me I'm too fat now lol. Good work mate.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

No deads then. Still awesome workout:thumb:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Awesome mate. Love it when veins are popping out all over. It's been a while for me I'm too fat now lol. Good work mate.


Yeah it did look pretty sick to be fair lol had a few comments about competing next year, something I'm umming and arring over :/



sxbarnes said:


> No deads then. Still awesome workout:thumb:


Nah no deads mate, like you said listen to your body, would have had a negative effect IMO. Always next week!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> BACK + DELTS
> 
> Underhand bb rows
> 
> ...


 :lol: you pr**k! You know what on Thursday I will take a video for you of my rows just to show you how real men do it with strict form.

Just remember Essex......jealousy is an ugly colour, you shouldn't wear it


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah it did look pretty sick to be fair lol had a few comments about competing next year, something I'm umming and arring over :/


You can definitely do it mate, be good experience too but you've a lot on your plate already. Maybe take it semi seriously and see how far you go...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: you pr**k! You know what on Thursday I will take a video for you of my rows just to show you how real men do it with strict form.
> 
> Just remember Essex......jealousy is an ugly colour, you shouldn't wear it


Same as you shouldn't wear them pink shirts! 

Yeah Throw a video up, none of this bent over 15degrees shìt though, proper rows! 



sxbarnes said:


> You can definitely do it mate, be good experience too but you've a lot on your plate already. Maybe take it semi seriously and see how far you go...


I know that's what I'm thinking, plus I really don't think I could walk out on stage in pants haha plus id have to do cardio :/ nah fcuk that haha


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Same as you shouldn't wear them pink shirts!
> 
> Yeah Throw a video up, none of this bent over 15degrees shìt though, proper rows!
> 
> I know that's what I'm thinking, plus I really don't think I could walk out on stage in pants haha plus id have to do cardio :/ nah fcuk that haha


 :lol: oi......you telling me you'd question Mr Yates on his rowing form?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> I know that's what I'm thinking, plus I really don't think I could walk out on stage in pants haha plus id have to do cardio :/ nah fcuk that haha


cardio, the big decider


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: oi......you telling me you'd question Mr Yates on his rowing form?


I've seen old Dorian row and he's roughly 45degrees, got a protractor out and everything!



sxbarnes said:


> cardio, the big decider


Haha don't even have to think about it!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> I've seen old Dorian row and he's roughly 45degrees, got a protractor out and everything!
> 
> Haha don't even have to think about it!


 :lol: I just text him and he said you're a tiny pus$y bitch trying to bring him and I down to make you look better, he aint happy with you :thumbdown:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: oi......you telling me you'd question Mr Yates on his rowing form?


You still doing those power shrugs then mate? :whistling:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: I just text him and he said you're a tiny pus$y bitch trying to bring him and I down to make you look better, he aint happy with you :thumbdown:


Now now no need for insults Phillip! I know the truth hurts but a lot easier to just accept it.



Mingster said:


> You still doing those power shrugs then mate? :whistling:


   thankyou!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mingster said:


> You still doing those power shrugs then mate? :whistling:


 :lol: don't think coz you're a mod I wont neg you :gun_bandana:

But yea im still doing them


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

CHEST

Plate loaded ISO press

20kg each side x15

40kg x6

60kg x6 pb 

50kg x10

40kg x11 dropset 20kg x5

Incline wide db press

20kg x12

25kg x10

20kg x10

Big squeeze at top.

Machine fly

4 sets 10-12 3 second negatives, 3 second squeeze, was horrible.

Low to high cable x overs, 2 second squeeZe at top.

2p x10

3p x10

4p x8

2p x9

1p x13

Few sets of tricep work on cable stack and sorted!

Crazy pump considering couldn't eat all my meals today, even mass shakes weren't going down. Been getting really eggy burps lately and not even eating eggs! Really smelly! Done some research and it's the kale I'm eating! High in sulfur which gives of the smell apparently lol cutting that out right now! Fcuking disgusting!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

This debate about rows made me try today instead of my usual deads.

Prob the 3rd time I've bb rowed.

Harder than it looks, worked up to 130 for 8 though, 7 with perfect form.

Not sure I'll use in place of deads though.

All in all Chris that was some bloody good rowing!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Spawn of Haney said:


> This debate about rows made me try today instead of my usual deads.
> 
> Prob the 3rd time I've bb rowed.
> 
> ...


Strong fcuker aint he! I doubt I could even pick that up lol. You got a journal mate?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

I haven't mate, if I knew I was going to be unemployed I would have started one though lol.

In between looking for a job, eating and training I'm either on here or twitter.

Got a mountaindog follow the other week I was buzzing haha.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> This debate about rows made me try today instead of my usual deads.
> 
> Prob the 3rd time I've bb rowed.
> 
> ...


Nah nothing can replace deads! Will deffo start doing these every back session now though, the mind muscle connection is beast. Will soon be pulling some proper weight!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Bloody tren! Been up over an hour now wide awake!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

The next 3 meals


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> The next 3 meals


No meals prepped today then Chris?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> No meals prepped today then Chris?


Nah mate eat whatever the fcuk I want day lol legs tomorrow so getting the kcals in lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

LEGS

Leg extensions

2p x12

4p x12

5p x12

6p x12

Back squat

60kg x10

100kg x10

120kg x10

80kg x12

Again, 3 second neg, pause and big drive with no locking out at top. Filthy and the last 4 reps of 120 was not counted lol just banged the reps out as quick as possible. Need to sort my cardio out.

Hack squats

40kg x12

80kg x12

120kg x12

Laying ham curls

5p 18, 15, 15 wanted to do 3 more sets but was feeling so sick it's was unreal. Called it a day.

Had to sit down for 20 mins with head in my hands tryna calm down, was a very quick intense session with strict 2min rests between squats and hack squats and 45 secs extensions and hammies, dirty.

Still got that bloody twinge in my inner left thigh near my groin when I squat, 3rd set just set it off which is why I dropped it to 80 for last set. Need to seriously get it looked at but not sure what I'd need to do or go see?

Diet today's been-

.40g whey, 10g glutamine, 100g oats, chopped banana, handful cashews.

TRAIN- 10g Bcaa's, 10g glutamine 6g leucine and other shìt.

.QNT shake(53gP/60gC) and a banana.

.350g mince, 100g rice, broccoli(BLOATER!)

So far so good!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> The next 3 meals


Rennies to help the acid


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Got hungry again so another 350g mince beef, broccoli and 75g rice!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Got hungry again so another 350g mince beef, broccoli and 75g rice!


By god you can eat


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Just got back from the gym! Another dedicated arm session! Wahey! Lol love seeing my arms pumped why the fcuk did I never train them properly? I'm sacking off squats and deads for curls and kickbacks! 

Also added in 10 sets of 20 calf raises which was shìt as was bored and limping by 7th set lol

Finally remembered to jab! Threw 800mg test, 200mg tren e and 200mg npp into right glute, laaaavly and smooth.

Today's food so far!

.100g oats, Chopped banana, 40g whey.

.Redbull then train with an intra drink.

.QNT shake.

.2 steak burgers, 300g oven chips, 4 cheese slices.

.350g mince, 50g rice, broccoli.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Just got back from the gym! Another dedicated arm session! Wahey! Lol love seeing my arms pumped why the fcuk did I never train them properly? I'm sacking off squats and deads for curls and kickbacks!
> 
> Also added in 10 sets of 20 calf raises which was shìt as was bored and limping by 7th set lol
> 
> ...


Tren and NPP.... So far so good?

Lol, at least do the curls in the squat rack to make up for not doing legs :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Just got back from the gym! Another dedicated arm session! Wahey! Lol love seeing my arms pumped why the fcuk did I never train them properly? I'm sacking off squats and deads for curls and kickbacks!
> 
> Also added in 10 sets of 20 calf raises which was shìt as was bored and limping by 7th set lol
> 
> ...


Arms are the new legs mate:thumb: concentrating on them in next few months to see if i can get any decent size on em


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Slow cooker is packed with 800g beef, 900g sweet potato and 350g broccoli, all gonna split into 3 meals, beautiful!



R0BLET said:


> Tren and NPP.... So far so good?
> 
> Lol, at least do the curls in the squat rack to make up for not doing legs :lol:


Yes very good mate, will Definitely run it again!

Oi! I train my legs very hard!lol



sxbarnes said:


> Arms are the new legs mate:thumb: concentrating on them in next few months to see if i can get any decent size on em


Haha! I actually enjoyed training them today, even in a hoodie, felt really good. One session a week is enough for me though it does get boring lol


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Slow cooker is packed with 800g beef, 900g sweet potato and 350g broccoli, all gonna split into 3 meals, beautiful!
> 
> Yes very good mate, will Definitely run it again!
> 
> ...


Looks bootiful!

Any stock or spices in that?

My slow cooker is constantly on the go.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Looks bootiful!
> 
> Any stock or spices in that?
> 
> My slow cooker is constantly on the go.


Yeah some pepper beef slice sachet thing lol makes it really tasty.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BACK/ DELTS

Trained at fitness factory in witham tonight. Lots of different fancy machines I'm not used too, steered clear of most and stuck with basics lol

Wide grip pull-ups

Bw x12

+15kg x7

Bw x10

ISO hammer pulldowns(lovely machine!)

20kg each side x15

40kg x10

60kg x5 dropset 40kg x6 dropset 20kg x6

Seated v bar low row

50kg x12

65kg x10

80kg x10

65kg x12

Hammer grip lat pulldowns

40kg x12

55kg x12

70kg x10

Rear delt machine

4 sets 10-12

Db side raises

12.5kg x12

15kg x12

17.5kg x8

12.5kg x10

Seated db side raises

7.5kg 2x15 disgusting

Seated machine delt press

20kg x15

40kg x9

20kg x10

Very slow negative, big squeeze

Chest supported t bar row(small rom)

20kg x20

40kg x12

20kg x15

Sorted. VOLUME!!!!!

Minimal rests, felt really sick and light headed. Downed a shake consisting of 55g protein and 60g carbs and a banana, rolled a fatty then drove home. Laaaaavly. In, showered, chicken bacon and jacket spud cheese and beans. Mrs has prepped tomorrow's meals so now it's relaxing time!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good sesh mate. some nice machines by the looks of it. got your Mrs well trained


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

CHEST

Plate loaded ISO chest press

20kg each side x15

40kg x10

65kg x6 pb 

40kg x11

Wide Incline db press. Big squeeze at top.

17.5kg x12

27.5kg x10

32.5kg x8+ partials

Low to high cable x overs

4 sets, strict squeeze pause at top, 10-12 reps.

Machine flys

3 sets, TUT, 4 second negs, 2 second squeeze, 8-10 reps

Db front raises ss cable f raises

10kgs/ 3plates 3x10/12

Dips

3xfailure

Sorted!

Excellent session, felt a lot stronger this 3rd week of new routine, enjoyed it.

Diet today-

.100g oats, 100g blueberries, 40g whey.

.2x steak burgers, whole meal roll, 2 dairylea cheese slices, 8 hobnobs for my cup of tea!lol

.250g beef, 300g sweet potato, broccoli, 6 or 7 ginger nuts with my cup of tea, on a biscuit frenzy lately!

.40g whey, 75g crunchy nut.

Train- intra drink

.50gP/60gC shake.

.10 meatballs, 100g rice, spinach, peppers.

.2x steak burgers, 2 cheese slices, 25g whey, tbls walnut oil.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

You're buzzing mate:thumbup1: how's the college doing?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

You still using neuro pharma tren e? did my first jab of it monday nice and.smooth so far no pip.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> You still using neuro pharma tren e? did my first jab of it monday nice and.smooth so far no pip.


Bloody thick is NP tren e!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Bloody thick is NP tren e!


Ye i noticed that heated it up first tho went in pretty smooth with a blue pin. What.dose of np tren e u been running and duration? how do u rate it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> Ye i noticed that heated it up first tho went in pretty smooth with a blue pin. What.dose of np tren e u been running and duration? how do u rate it?


1.5ml a week, just started fifth week I think.

Can't really comment tbh as I'm running AP parabolin and androxine also.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> 1.5ml a week, just started fifth week I think.
> 
> Can't really comment tbh as I'm running AP parabolin and androxine also.


Sounds very interesting!

How are you running it?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> You're buzzing mate:thumbup1: how's the college doing?


Yeah loving it mate, every session is beast at the moment!

Boring and tiring after a days work, thinking of fcuking it off tbh lol



skipper1987 said:


> You still using neuro pharma tren e? did my first jab of it monday nice and.smooth so far no pip.


Yes mate  it's very smooth, lovely gear. Just put 2ml npp into right quad, another smooth jab, took about 5 seconds to push through a blue lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2014)

I run it alongside cido at the min.

The tren I do .5ml of tren e, an amp of para mon/wed/fri.

The androxine I run pre workout and I train eod.

Also running slin at 6iu pre and 6iu hgh post.

Recomping now starting to take effect.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah loving it mate, every session is beast at the moment!
> 
> Boring and tiring after a days work, thinking of fcuking it off tbh lol
> 
> Yes mate  it's very smooth, lovely gear. Just put 2ml npp into right quad, another smooth jab, took about 5 seconds to push through a blue lol


Do you shoot all gear through the pin very fast? I'm sure this gives me bad pip when I do this and I go for 1minute per ml!!

All these sessions looking awesome mate. Making me desperately want to get better and start back training again!!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah loving it mate, every session is beast at the moment!
> 
> Boring and tiring after a days work, thinking of fcuking it off tbh lol
> 
> Yes mate  it's very smooth, lovely gear. Just put 2ml npp into right quad, another smooth jab, took about 5 seconds to push through a blue lol


Yea college is sh1t. Think you've done well to make it last this long tbh...


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> 1.5ml a week, just started fifth week I think.
> 
> Can't really comment tbh as I'm running AP parabolin and androxine also.


Ah ok so u wont know wots doing what hahah.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah loving it mate, every session is beast at the moment!
> 
> Boring and tiring after a days work, thinking of fcuking it off tbh lol
> 
> Yes mate  it's very smooth, lovely gear. Just put 2ml npp into right quad, another smooth jab, took about 5 seconds to push through a blue lol


All good then. My first time using tren so cant compare it to owt else.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Do you shoot all gear through the pin very fast? I'm sure this gives me bad pip when I do this and I go for 1minute per ml!!
> 
> All these sessions looking awesome mate. Making me desperately want to get better and start back training again!!!!


Thats what I was thinking lol. Couldnt do that if so, just because of the thought and feel


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Do you shoot all gear through the pin very fast? I'm sure this gives me bad pip when I do this and I go for 1minute per ml!!
> 
> All these sessions looking awesome mate. Making me desperately want to get better and start back training again!!!!


What u injured mate how long u been out?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Do you shoot all gear through the pin very fast? I'm sure this gives me bad pip when I do this and I go for 1minute per ml!!
> 
> All these sessions looking awesome mate. Making me desperately want to get better and start back training again!!!!


Yes mate, 5ml goes through in about 40-60 seconds lol no fcuking about.

Yeah loving it atm, what's the matter with you now?



Juic3Up said:


> Thats what I was thinking lol. Couldnt do that if so, just because of the thought and feel


Nah I hate sitting with needles in me. In and out no messing.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

skipper1987 said:


> What u injured mate how long u been out?


Not injured mate. Just never been so poorly in my life. Got chest throat and ear infection. I dread everytime I have to swallow its like swallowing razor blades. My cycle was going incredibly well and piled the mass on for once but had to end it with getting this infection and have lost loads of weight now as cannot eat and havnt trained in over a week. Very very p1ssed off, cannot get rid of it and missus is exactly the same.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Not injured mate. Just never been so poorly in my life. Got chest throat and ear infection. I dread everytime I have to swallow its like swallowing razor blades. My cycle was going incredibly well and piled the mass on for once but had to end it with getting this infection and have lost loads of weight now as cannot eat and havnt trained in over a week. Very very p1ssed off, cannot get rid of it and missus is exactly the same.


Oh right well could be worse could be a proper injury least u know u will get better. Are antibiotics not doing owt? my mum lives in spain so she sends me all stuff like that over for dead cheap so soon as i feel like that i dont **** about begging doctors for antiboitics. Not only that but u can be waiting a week to get appointment.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

skipper1987 said:


> Oh right well could be worse could be a proper injury least u know u will get better. Are antibiotics not doing owt? my mum lives in spain so she sends me all stuff like that over for dead cheap so soon as i feel like that i dont **** about begging doctors for antiboitics. Not only that but u can be waiting a week to get appointment.


Nah antibiotics are doing sweet fcuk all. Never mind. Sure I can put the mass back on.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nah antibiotics are doing sweet fcuk all. Never mind. Sure I can put the mass back on.


Have u stopped all the gear while ur ill or just dropped dose?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

skipper1987 said:


> Have u stopped all the gear while ur ill or just dropped dose?


Dropped it all.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Dropped it all.


So u going through pct as well as been poorly sick and dying!!! feel for u.

How long into cycle was u?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

skipper1987 said:


> So u going through pct as well as been poorly sick and dying!!! feel for u.
> 
> How long into cycle was u?


Pct?!!!?!! Pfftttt no chance lol. Just dropped to cruise. I was 20 days into a 30 day blast and was just as things were all kicking in and working together but never mind


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

What the fúck is this? Clogging up my journal with your pointless ramblings?! Get the fúck out of here!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Successful red meat trip to the butchers! 2kg diced beef and 10 steak burgers for £20!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Couldn't make it to gym yesterday for legs so busting them tonight. Instead had a quick play with my DBS and ez bar at home about 9.30 lol

Shoulders-

Mega set of-

12 side raises

12 rear delt raises

12 front raises

12 Overhead press with slow negs.

4 sets, 7.5kg dbs and 35kg ez bar. Delts were on fire! Very quick intense and effective!

Diet today- upped kcals!

.75g oats, 100g blueberries, 2 scoops whey, handful cashews.

.250g beef, 400g sweet potato, broccoli, whole meal roll.

.250g beef, 400g sweet potato, broccoli, whole meal roll, handful cashews.

.2 scoops whey, banana.

TRAIN- intra 10g Bcaa's+, 40g dextrose.

.50g isolate, 50g dextrose, glutamine banana.

.200g chicken, 100g pasta.

.360g steak burgers, 25g casein, 10g glutamine.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Also gonna cruise for 6 weeks now with 250mg cidos e10d. Will throw in 50mcg t3 to help keep fat at bay!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

HORRIBLE LEGS...

Leg extensions

2p x12

4p x12

6p x12

7p x12 pb

Hack squat

40kg x12

80kg x12

120kg x12

180kg x6 dropset 160kg x5

120kg x8

80kg dead stop at the bottom of every rep x10. Was horrible.

Leg press

80kg x15

120kg x15

160kg x15

200kg x15 last few reps rest paused.

Laying hammies

25kg x15

35kg x15

45kg x10 dropset 35kg x10 dropset 25kg x13

Sorted.

Completely fúcked after that, the amount of steam coming off me was unreal, walking to the car was a nightmare lol stumbling everywhere.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Sounds great Chris. 180 on the hack even i didn't want to do legs today


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Staples arrived today 












sxbarnes said:


> Sounds great Chris. 180 on the hack even i didn't want to do legs today


Yeah really pleased with the session! Remember struggling with 80kg on it not too long ago!

Haha same here mate, walked in all sleepy and dirty from work lol after one set of extensions I was on it!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Staples arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea it doesn't take too much to increase weight with legs. I need to work on my hacks...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Depressing reading everyone else doing so well and I am just shocking because still ill ffs.

Good strong sessions mate !


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> Depressing reading everyone else doing so well and I am just shocking because still ill ffs.
> 
> Good strong sessions mate !


You'll be back in there soon mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> You'll be back in there soon mate.


Went back today. Absolutely pathetic push session!!!!

Do you use gh or peps @C.Hill


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

[



sxbarnes said:


> Yea it doesn't take too much to increase weight with legs. I need to work on my hacks...


First time doing a few second dead stop pause at the bottom so carriage sits on base. Really works on the drive, will deffo carry over into deadlifts, felt good, will increase weight and add a few sets next time I think.



Suprakill4 said:


> Depressing reading everyone else doing so well and I am just shocking because still ill ffs.
> 
> Good strong sessions mate !


Well that's what you get for jabbing gallons of oil in you a week lmao!

QUOTE=Suprakill4;4849272]Went back today. Absolutely pathetic push session!!!!

Do you use gh or peps @C.Hill


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Just tried Scivations Extend in watermelon flavour and it's beautiful! Enjoyable to drink and mixed really easy in a glass with a fork.

Looking forward to the morning now!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> [
> 
> First time doing a few second dead stop pause at the bottom so carriage sits on base. Really works on the drive, will deffo carry over into deadlifts, felt good, will increase weight and add a few sets next time I think.
> 
> ...


You'll get there mate! Slowly but surely!

Nah I don't mate, don't have the money for that lmao have ran both before but got bored of the jabbing and spending lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Well I don't know what's going on with my appetite lately, eating over 5500 clean kcals and still starving?? Today's been-

.125g oats, 100g blueberries, 2 scoops whey, 40g cashews, scivation drink.

.250g beef, 400g sweet potato, broccoli, 2 buttered rolls.

.250g beef, 400g sweet potato, broccoli, buttered roll, handful cashews.

.2 scoops whey, 2 bananas, 75g crunchy nut.

.2x 180g steak burgers and ketchup

.2 chicken breasts wrapped in bacon, jacket potato, cheese and beans.

And I'm still fcuking hungry???!!!!! Not like me at all.

Gonna blend up a huge shake soon with fruit, ice cream, oats, yoghurt, whey, oil the bloody lot lol hope this keeps up!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

5500 can't get much above 4000. Keep it up mate!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Or should I say..... keep it down! Haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lucky cvnt!!!! I would do anything to have an appetite like yours would make bodybuilding so much easier and more enjoyable for me. It's becoming an absolute chore to be honest.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Start the day right!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Start the day right!


Fcuking machine.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Alot of food haha and you still look trim all year round.

You work for tarmac chris or is that just a tarmac cup sat there?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

MEAL 2-  my favourite!












Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking machine.


I'm really surprised myself mate! Normally have to force food down me!



Juic3Up said:


> Alot of food haha and you still look trim all year round.
> 
> You work for tarmac chris or is that just a tarmac cup sat there?


I can't explain it either mate, actually hoping to try put on some chub lmao

Yes I do mate  silo fitter.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Tell you what those buttered buns look nice lol!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well make the most of it mate!!! You on cycle now?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Juic3Up said:


> Tell you what those buttered buns look nice lol!


They're even nice soaked in goodness! 












Suprakill4 said:


> Well make the most of it mate!!! You on cycle now?


No mate last jab was almost 2 weeks ago now, came off for mental health reasons lol plus appetite was shìt so wasn't gaining weight so seemed like a waste of time and money!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> They're even nice soaked in goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mental health issues ? Lol. Tren??


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Mental health issues ? Lol. Tren??


Haha I haven't got any lmao but sure felt like it at times! Yes the tren lol was making me so paranoid and angry it was stupid. Started flipping over silly things. It's crazy, would make **** up in my head for no reason! Plus the appetite went down and quality of sleep was shìt so what's the point? Gonna cruise for 6 weeks then blast NPP at 800mg with an equal amount of test p, should be good! I get on so well with npp.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Had the same but with a batch of WC Winny a couple year ago. Anxiety never been so bad and god must of stopped me driving off a bridge one night. Literally was that bad. I'm not usually a pussy with all this stuff but I had to quit taking it after that.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Haha I haven't got any lmao but sure felt like it at times! Yes the tren lol was making me so paranoid and angry it was stupid. Started flipping over silly things. It's crazy, would make **** up in my head for no reason! Plus the appetite went down and quality of sleep was shìt so what's the point? Gonna cruise for 6 weeks then blast NPP at 800mg with an equal amount of test p, should be good! I get on so well with npp.


Yeah it doesn't after with me that well either. Lol

Yeah npp I used for 9 days this last blast before it had tk end and I've never looked as big. Will definitely use again if I blast again.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah it doesn't after with me that well either. Lol
> 
> Yeah npp I used for 9 days this last blast before it had tk end and I've never looked as big. Will definitely use again if I blast again.


Yeah I've only just come off and wanna run it again lmao! Hopefully appetite stays the same so I can grow like a goodun!

Just eating meal 3 now, same as last meal except with a Mars milkshake and packet of choc hobnobs

Can't wait to train back tonight!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BACK

Underhand bb rows

60kg 2x10

100kg x10

120kg x10

140kg x6

100kg x10

60kg x16

6 strict pull-ups, 2 second hang at bottom, 2 second squeeze at top, filth.

Supersetted with- 8-10 V grip pulldowns, 4 sets.

Db shrugs superset machine shrugs

40kgs x20, full stack x15, 4 sets.

Hammer grip lat pulldowns

10plates, 4x12, rest paused last 6 reps on last set.

Low cable row

3 sets 12-15

Pullover machine

2x12-15

Sorted!

Was drenched by the end of it, back was pumped too fcuk! Really pleased with progression!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Mars bar and buttered cob power!!!!

:lol:

Good work Christopher :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> BACK
> 
> Underhand bb rows
> 
> ...


Are underhand by rows more difficult? I never really thought about it!

Good work as usual:thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Mars bar and buttered cob power!!!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Good work Christopher :beer:


The only cob you see in Essex is a swan mate. Its all light weight food round there:innocent:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Are underhand by rows more difficult? I never really thought about it!
> 
> Good work as usual:thumb:


Not more difficult, just different. Hits the lower lats a lot more and I have 10x(not scientifically proven) more mind muscle connection than with overhand.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Not more difficult, just different. Hits the lower lats a lot more and I have 10x(not scientifically proven) more mind muscle connection than with overhand.


Right that's tomorrow sorted! : )


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

CHEST

Plate loaded ISO press

20kg x10

40kg x10

65kg x6

40kg x10 dropset 20kg x13

Incline db press

15kg x10

30kg x10

35kg x8

Low to high cable fly

2-3plates. 3 sets 10-12. 2 second squeeze at top.

Incline bb press

50kg 3x12. Felt bloody heavy lol was rest pausing bar on my chest from 8-9 reps on last 2 sets lol

Machine flies

2x15-20

Dips

Body weight 3 sets till failure.

Sorted.

That's gonna hurt tomorrow! Brilliant session!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Like the 65x6 mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Like the 65x6 mate


Cheers mate! Was an equal pb from last week, really controlled reps too, wanna hit 80kg a side eventually lol that's the goal. Next blast I reckon lol

Did you try the underhand bb rows?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Nah back tomorrow now i hope.will report back


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Should be a rest day today and I'm pretty blazed on the sofa at the moment lol but really got the itch to go train legs though :/ fully fuelled up with loads of food so feeling up for it! Thinking 10x10 extensions and lying ham curls then 10x20 leg press, hmmm will eat another meal and get haircut then do it i think, only trained them on Tuesday but they feel recovered and feels like a waste of growing time lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Should be a rest day today and I'm pretty blazed on the sofa at the moment lol but really got the itch to go train legs though :/ fully fuelled up with loads of food so feeling up for it! Thinking 10x10 extensions and lying ham curls then 10x20 leg press, hmmm will eat another meal and get haircut then do it i think, only trained them on Tuesday but they feel recovered and feels like a waste of growing time lol


Hyper Chris! :beer:

I'm waiting indoors for a bloody parcel, can't wait to getout


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

LEGS!

Something different...

15 reps Laying ham curls superset 12 SLDL.

8 sets, strict 15 second rest between exercises/sets, unbelievable pump by last few sets.

15 reps leg extensions superset 12 front squats. 8 sets, strict 30 second rest between sets. Threw up after last set lol

Leg press

120kg 4x20, rest paused 2-4 times every set to hit 20, was a killer. Strict 45 second rest between sets. Was almost sick again but held it down, probably should have got it up I feel awful lol

Sorted.

Great session, roughly 35minutes, 36 sets, 512 reps, plus a few extra on front squats as punishment by myself for not getting low enough on a few reps lol gonna hurt tomorrow!

50g whey, 80g dextrose, 15g glutamine then 2 steak burgers with 2 fried eggs and seeded rolls. Perfect.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Think i ought to try legs twice a week. The squats seem to target my hams more so an extra session centred on leg press sounds good


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Not more difficult, just different. Hits the lower lats a lot more and I have 10x(not scientifically proven) more mind muscle connection than with overhand.


Underhand bent over rows done. Nice mate:thumb: really targets the lats, the things have popped out from behind my puny chest. Cheers


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Underhand bent over rows done. Nice mate:thumb: really targets the lats, the things have popped out from behind my puny chest. Cheers


Works a treat doesn't it! Glad you liked it! Can't wait to train back tonight!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Works a treat doesn't it! Glad you liked it! Can't wait to train back tonight!


Its a mainstay mate:thumb:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BACK

Wide grip pull-ups

Bw x6...2 second squeeze at top, 2 second hang. Horrible lol

+15kg x6

+15kg x6

Bw x8

Underhand bb rows- super duper strict.

60kg x12

100kg x10,10

80kg x12

Db shrug ss machine shrug 4x15-20

45kg dbs/ full stack

Underhand pulldowns 3x12

3/4 stack

Low cable row 4x15

Increase weight by 2 plates each set, 30 sec rest.

Machine pullover superset straight bar pulldowns

4p/ 4-3p 3x12-15

Stretch that shìt!

Sorted!

Dripping with sweat, aching, pumped and fcuking starving. Excellent workout, no major weights just real good muscle connection. Enjoyed it.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

You've got some good machines there. Shouldershrug+ pullover machine wtf


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> You've got some good machines there. Shouldershrug+ pullover machine wtf


It's actually a machine shoulder press but I stand on the seat and shrug it lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> It's actually a machine shoulder press but I stand on the seat and shrug it lol


Haha I've seen people doing meadows rows with it too


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Haha I've seen people doing meadows rows with it too


How the hell does that work?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> BACK
> 
> Wide grip pull-ups
> 
> ...


What type of pullover machine do you have? My old gym had a nautilus one and it was incredible


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> How the hell does that work?


I meant the vertical version mate. Stand in front of the shoulder press and lift the levers. Works your back in similar way.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

RowRow said:


> What type of pullover machine do you have? My old gym had a nautilus one and it was incredible


This is the bad boy mate-


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> This is the bad boy mate-


Oooooh pretty! Nice bit of kit that!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Oooooh pretty! Nice bit of kit that!


Yeah it really hits the spot! Quite a few dy vids about with him raving about it. Works a treat.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

CHEST

Plate loaded ISO chest press

20kg each side x15

40kg x8

65kg x7 pb 

40kg x10 dropset 20kg x8 nice and slow.

Incline db

20kg x12

35kg x8

35kg x6

25kg x11

Machine fly superset rope push downs

3x12/20

Sorted.

All in 15 fcuking minutes yeah boy! Chest is in bits!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

15 mins? Rush day then mate?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> 15 mins? Rush day then mate?


Nah had all the time in the world, just was really pìssed off so went in smashed the main 3 and fúcked off ASAP lol really good session though was soaked after just 15 mins, intense lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice one mate. Easy to blow out when you're pi55ed off. Smash it instead


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice session. 15 minutes I bet rest time was fcuk all lol.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice session. 15 minutes I bet rest time was fcuk all lol.


Zero rest at all except to load plates on apart from a 1.5min rest before the 65 set on ISO press and 3rd set of incline db press. Need energy for the working sets!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

15 mins??? Christ!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> 15 mins??? Christ!!


I know I was surprised myself!lol was an angry man at the time lol chest is really tight and sore today so it hit the spot! The rest of workout would have been fluff exercises so wasn't too fussed about skipping them lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Speed gym


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Arm session last night consisted of-

Wide tri pushdowns superset db curls. 2x20

Hammer tri pulldowns superset bb curls. 3x12

Dips 3 very slow sets failing around 12-15, superset One arm preacher machine curls 3x10

Incline ez skull crushers superset spider curls 3x10-12.

Nice session, didn't take long, in and out, arms are very sore today lol

On another note I love scivation extend in watermelon flavour! Its definitely helping with recovery and energy whilst training! Having 3.5 scoops a day alongside 50g glutamine daily. Working a treat as I haven't jabbed in a few weeks now and diet has remained roughly the same. Stocking up!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

So I walked into Hercules for a leg session and it was RAMMED full of girls in bikinis! All there for a press shoot for the hercs show in May! Very distracting lol

Anyway legs went like-

Leg extensions

3p 2x15

Laying hammies

25kg x15

30kg x15

35kg x20

40kg x15

Sldl

60kg x12

80kg x12

100kg x12

120kg x10

Very strict, big stretch and squeeze, some bird doing lunges next to me was putting me off especially in short shorts lol

Front squats

60kg x10

80kg x10

100kg x8

100kg x6

Hack squats

40kg 3x15 mega slow

Leg extensions

5p 2x10

Sorted.

Soaked in sweat! Excellent session!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> So I walked into Hercules for a leg session and it was RAMMED full of girls in bikinis! All there for a press shoot for the hercs show in May! Very distracting lol
> 
> Anyway legs went like-
> 
> ...


So where are the pics? :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> So where are the pics? :thumb:


Haha mate I would have looked a right perv lmao it was unreal though.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Haha mate I would have looked a right perv lmao it was unreal though.


You'll have no problems dreaming tonight. Haha


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Random progress pic-










Taken at 9pm last night carrying my sleeping son on the pillow from living room to his cot lol

Been 3 weeks since last jabbed or taken anything so quite surprised at how vascular I am! Was happy when I saw the pic lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Random progress pic-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both looking well :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Random progress pic-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic mate. You got him lifting yet:beer:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> Nice pic mate. You got him lifting yet:beer:


If he was my boy he would be on dbol for breakfast.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> If he was my boy he would be on dbol for breakfast.


And coco pops:thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> And coco pops:thumb:


Ah yeah that goes without saying lol.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> If he was my boy he would be on dbol for breakfast.


He's only just 3 months old you nutter! Gotta wait at least 2 more months really 



sxbarnes said:


> Nice pic mate. You got him lifting yet:beer:


Cheers mate, yeah Got him doing bodyweight squats lol and I can hold his hands and pull him to his feet and he can balance for quite a while now smiling away lol getting a strong boy!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> He's only just 3 months old you nutter! Gotta wait at least 2 more months really
> 
> Cheers mate, yeah Got him doing bodyweight squats lol and I can hold his hands and pull him to his feet and he can balance for quite a while now smiling away lol getting a strong boy!


That sounds brill mate:beer:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BACK

Wide grip pull-ups

Bw 2x8. 2 second stretch at bottom and 2 sec squeeze at top.

Underhand bb row superset overhand bb row

60kg x12/ 40kg x12

80kg x12/ 40kg x12

90kg x8/ 40kg x10

80kg x10/ 40kg x10

Seated Db shrug ss machine shrug

35kg x15/ full stack x15, 3 sets

V grip pulldown

2 warmup sets

Top stack x12

Top stack+3p x6 +3 dropsets.

Kept these really strict, ripped my lats apart!

Seated Hammer wide rows

3 sets x15-20. 2 second contraction, sets took ages but felt real good!

Face pulls

3x12-15

Couple of sets of curls and was done! Super duper session!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Diet today has been-

.scoop of extend, 12.5g glutamine.

.120g oats, 100g blueberries, 50g isolate, tbls walnut oil.

.Egg sarnie- 4 eggs, 4 slices burgens, 4 pineapple rings.

.450g sweet potato, 2 tins tuna, cucumber.

.50g whey. 75g granola, 40g cashews.

.6x BP complete stimulant tabs.

.TRAIN (intra- 1.5 scoops extend, 12.5g glutamine, 50g dextrose.

.PWO- 50g isolate, 60g dextrose, 12.5g glutamine, 6g leucine.

.200g lamb, 4 Yorkshire puddings, 200g potato, veg.

.250g Greek yoghurt, 75g granola, 4 pineapple rings mmmmm!

.50g whey, tbls walnut oil, tbls pb.

6 whole meals and 4 shakes. Not bad! Appetite is really good lately. Drinking extend and glutamine on way to work really wakes me up and makes me feel good. Plus deffo rating these gaspari anavite multivitamins+extra shìt. Deffo notice the difference.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fcuk me lol. Your eating is amazing mate


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuk me lol. Your eating is amazing mate


X2 on the monstrous eating bud!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

How many cals in that lot chris? You must be putting on some weight in this eating flurry


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> How many cals in that lot chris? You must be putting on some weight in this eating flurry


Not sure mate, gotta be over 5000 clean kcals easy. Only had tuna and eggs this week as I left my beef round my old dears house lol

Not really lol feeling alot better in myself and have more energy and training sessions are really good, but I'm literally sweating most of the day at work so it's constantly being burned up lol I need to eat more of anything! 4 weeks till I blast again so hoping this keeps up!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

your shopping bill must be ALOT!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Just been reading through your diet is spot on and 2 second holds and 2 to 3 seconds on the way down is a killer nice work pal keep it up


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Legs tonight was filth!!

Hack squat 1x50 warmup

Leg extensions ss front squat

4p x10/ 60kg x10

5p x10/ 70kg x10

6p x10/ 80kg x8

Front squat superset leg extensions

80kg x10/ 3p x11

60kg x12/ 3p x3 lol dropset 2p x6

Quads are on fire already, feeling sick.

Leg press

80kg x20

80kg x30

120kg x20

160kg x 20

Really slow negatives. Rest paused last 5 reps of last set.

Single leg laying ham curls, no rest.

20kg x15/12/10

Double laying hammies

40kg x12

50kg x9 dropset 30kg x8

Filth.

Threw up like a good'un! Legs are shaking, currently sat hanging out the car unable to move lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Haha. That's what legs are for! Wobble wobble


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Legs tonight was filth!!
> 
> Hack squat 1x50 warmup
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!!!!! Looks brutal not suprised you was sick. I have somehow miraculously managed to hold my sick in today from legs. Callapsed onto the toilet for a sh1t when I got home though and not the toilet lids crooked. 4th one I will have broken now. Lol.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice!!!!!!!! Looks brutal not suprised you was sick. I have somehow miraculously managed to hold my sick in today from legs. Callapsed onto the toilet for a sh1t when I got home though and not the toilet lids crooked. 4th one I will have broken now. Lol.


I've done that too if it makes you happier!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> I've done that too if it makes you happier!


If you pay for my new one will be much happier?? Lol. Missus hasn't seen it yet. I've rested it so looks normal and waiting to here her go for a wee and slide off it lol.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> If you pay for my new one will be much happier?? Lol. Missus hasn't seen it yet. I've rested it so looks normal and waiting to here her go for a wee and slide off it lol.


Bit of chewing gum works a treat, you can blame her then


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice!!!!!!!! Looks brutal not suprised you was sick. I have somehow miraculously managed to hold my sick in today from legs. Callapsed onto the toilet for a sh1t when I got home though and not the toilet lids crooked. 4th one I will have broken now. Lol.


That session made me really sick lol still shaking! Can't even face drinking my pwo shake lmao. Gonna go straight into the Shepards pie I think lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> That session made me really sick lol still shaking! Can't even face drinking my pwo shake lmao. Gonna go straight into the Shepards pie I think lol


Sounds like you've pushed yourself too far man. Hopefully the shepherds pie and rest of food today will be good.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Diet today-

.scoop extend, 12.5g glutamine

.140g oats, 100g blueberries, 50g isolate, tbls walnut oil.

.  2x double bacon and egg Mcmuffin meals, 2 weetabix  fúck yeah!!!!

.2 tins tuna, 500g sweet potato, mayo.

.100g granola, 50g whey, banana.

.TRAIN - intra, 1.5 scoops extend, 12.5g glutamine, 60g dextrose.

.Big old Shepards pie with loads of veg.

.50g whey, 200g Greek yoghurt, 75g granola, 4 pineapple rings.

.Gonna be 2 steak burgers and cheese!



sxbarnes said:


> Sounds like you've pushed yourself too far man. Hopefully the shepherds pie and rest of food today will be good.


Yeah I love it lol 2 days of rest ahead now so recovery will be fine. The Shepards pie was beast, went down so quick lol then downed a shake and ate a bowl of granola and yoghurt too lmao


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Diet today-
> 
> .scoop extend, 12.5g glutamine
> 
> ...


Nice one. At least appetite ain't fcuked:thumb:


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

@C.Hill I've just seen it looks like you got the ISO or 6 pack bag. You rate it?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> That session made me really sick lol still shaking! Can't even face drinking my pwo shake lmao. Gonna go straight into the Shepards pie I think lol


WTf. Coincidence. I was thinking I could not stomach my post workout shake and it had shepherds pie aswel lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Kickboxer.Stu said:


> @C.Hill I've just seen it looks like you got the ISO or 6 pack bag. You rate it?


I just got an ISO bag and I have a 6pack bag aswel. ISO bag is considerably better than the 6pack. Quality is leaps and bounds better, all the insulation foil on the 6pack back has come off, the handle stitch has all split and come apart.


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> Diet today-
> 
> .scoop extend, 12.5g glutamine
> 
> ...


Getting the food down you well then haha. Massive appetite!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

jbsauce said:


> Getting the food down you well then haha. Massive appetite!


It'll come back and haunt him.... he'll be massive!


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Diet today-
> 
> .scoop extend, 12.5g glutamine
> 
> ...


Good intake there mate. You setting any macro/kcal targets or you just trying to eat, eat and............ Eat? Lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Kickboxer.Stu said:


> @C.Hill I've just seen it looks like you got the ISO or 6 pack bag. You rate it?


Yes mate rate it highly! Had the 6 pack bag for over a year and it fell apart, as @Suprakill4 said the isobag is 100x better IMO. Plus all the different sized tubs that come with it are very handy.



Suprakill4 said:


> WTf. Coincidence. I was thinking I could not stomach my post workout shake and it had shepherds pie aswel lol.


Shepherds pie for the win! Goes down so easy!



jbsauce said:


> Getting the food down you well then haha. Massive appetite!


Ah don't jinx it mate! I have good and bad spells, this is the best it's ever been I'm loving it! Perfect timing as I've just come off cycle so the extra clean kcals is a bonus.



sxbarnes said:


> It'll come back and haunt him.... he'll be massive!


That's the plan 



M82000 said:


> Good intake there mate. You setting any macro/kcal targets or you just trying to eat, eat and............ Eat? Lol


I just keep it over 5000kcals of clean food and whatever I can manage on top of that lol I throw in 'cheat meals' whenever I want.

I know in my head the rough macro breakdowns of foods I want, always weigh food up, aim for 45-40g protein a meal, 80-100g carbs and keeps fats pretty high. As long as I hit that every meal I add whatever clean food I can manage really, I find it very hard to gain fat which is a blessing in a way but takes ages to pack size on lol


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Great read @C.Hill more threads like this needed on the forum imo. Honest no BS bodybuilding [and no plugging of BS supplements because of sponsorship ect]


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> Ah don't jinx it mate! I have good and bad spells, this is the best it's ever been I'm loving it! Perfect timing as I've just come off cycle so the extra clean kcals is a bonus.


Do you up your calories after a cycle then mate?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SickCurrent said:


> Great read @C.Hill more threads like this needed on the forum imo. Honest no BS bodybuilding [and no plugging of BS supplements because of sponsorship ect]


Glad your enjoying it mate! Thankyou! And nah I've tried many many supps over the years, I know which ones work best for me now.



jbsauce said:


> Do you up your calories after a cycle then mate?


Yes mate, I keep Them as high as I can all year round unless I wanna shed some fat then I just drop a few hundred carbs for 6 weeks but keep everything else the same.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Following mate


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> Yes mate, I keep Them as high as I can all year round unless I wanna shed some fat then I just drop a few hundred carbs for 6 weeks but keep everything else the same.


Cool, Thanks, will keep my calories high during my PCT, then after I'll cut.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

jbsauce said:


> Cool, Thanks, will keep my calories high during my PCT, then after I'll cut.


100% keep them higher than normal in pct mate. Helps keep the gainsssss.


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> 100% keep them higher than normal in pct mate. Helps keep the gainsssss.


Thanks man. Really missing my abs during this bulk haha


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PUSH!

Plate loaded ISO chest press

20kg x15

40kg x8

60kg x8

45kg x11

Incline db press

15kg x12

25kg x12

35kg x9

Machine fly superset seated delt press, TUT 2-2-3-1

4x10-12

Db side raises

10k x15

15kg x12

15kg x10

Db front raises

8kg 3x12 small rom

Dips superset underhand pushdowns

3x12-10 strict dips, big slow stretch and squeeze.

Cable flies low to high

3x12, fcuk these really hurt, can see it working the front delt/upper pec tie in area, working a treat.

Cable front raises

2x10 TUT 2-2-2-1

More than enough! Felt light headed, didn't eat enough beforehand, just 100g oats, 100g blueberries and 2 scoops extend. Not good!

Excellent session though!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good work as usual mate. Keep it up:thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks a nicely setup session mate. Good work.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Dinner of kings!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Dinner of kings!!


Got a couple of those egg boiling machines. 7 quid each. Great for boiling eggs nice and for poached. Not had fried eggs for ages, except cafe


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Got a couple of those egg boiling machines. 7 quid each. Great for boiling eggs nice and for poached. Not had fried eggs for ages, except cafe


What is this machine? I love poached eggs but despise making them. A machine would be a god sent


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

You are looking awesome bud. Good luck! Subbing.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> What is this machine? I love poached eggs but despise making them. A machine would be a god sent


Machine may be over the top but I couldn't work out what to call it. Will give you a link. I want an egg sheller now


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> What is this machine? I love poached eggs but despise making them. A machine would be a god sent


Heres one of them... You can replace the plastic with a bigger area.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004PZ4J1C/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

heres the other both good...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003E996JU/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Heres one of them... You can replace the plastic with a bigger area.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004PZ4J1C/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


You sir are a legend.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sunday morning food prep! -









2kg sweet potato and 1kg beef. All set for 4 meals!



sxbarnes said:


> Heres one of them... You can replace the plastic with a bigger area.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004PZ4J1C/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


Eggciting stuff mate! May have to invest!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

They are good mate. Save me a lifetime. Just need a desheller as if they exist


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

LEGS....AGAIN!

Laying hammies

25kg x12

35kg x12

40kg x12

Sldl

60kg x12

80kg x8

100kg x12

120kg x12

140kg x8

Leg press

4p x20

8p x12

12p x12

14p x8

Leg extensions

2p 2x12

3px8 home time, felt rough as fcuk after that lmao energy and motivation just vanished like that!

Brilliant walk home! Fcuking hot so shirt was off, had two cars with girls in beep me, then Got whistled at! Then a group of lads asked me how I got so big! Lmao! Ego is huge now! Could just about get my head through the door lol!

But now currently feeling very sick and sorry for myself struggling to finish my pwo shake lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> LEGS....AGAIN!
> 
> Laying hammies
> 
> ...


Haha. Nice one. Hard work is paying off mate! :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> You sir are a legend.


I can deal with that! :thumb:


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

I wish I could eat as much food as you without getting fat! (and rinsing my wallet!!). I have such a huge appetite but I just get fat 

Love reading through this though - cracking stuff. I think I'm going to give a couple of your workouts a go - they look hard as ****.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

billly9 said:


> I wish I could eat as much food as you without getting fat! (and rinsing my wallet!!). I have such a huge appetite but I just get fat
> 
> Love reading through this though - cracking stuff. I think I'm going to give a couple of your workouts a go - they look hard as ****.


Haha like I've said it's a blessing and a curse lol I've got an active job so most gets burnt off before I even hit the gym lol

Thanks mate! Yeah they're something different! I like to mix and match each week just make sure I fcuk the muscle up as much as possible.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Quick calf blast-

Standing calf machine, 1 rep then 15 sec stretch at bottom, 10 sec rest then add 2 plates and repeat. 4 sets.

Single leg db calf raise, continuous swapping.

20kg- 4x10. 2sec squeeze at top, 2 second stretch at bottom.

Smith Seated calf raise,

2plates x20

4p x20

6p x13

4p x16

2p x15

Resting only enough to add or remove plates.

Leg press calf press

4 and 6 plates till failure. Couldn't get the feel for these, just felt it in my ankles more than anything :/

Standing calf raise

4x15

In and out in under 25 mins. Limped out lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Leg press calf presses really need to alter the seat angle to get it right. Did you try that mate?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Diet today-

.50g whey, 140g oats, 100g blueberries, stuffed!

.250g beef, 500g sweet potato.

.250g beef, 500g sweet potato.

.50g whey, 100g granola, banana.

TRAIN

.Large Big Mac meal, 6 chicken nuggets, large strawberry milkshake.

.2 tins tuna, 250g sweet potato, tbls EVOO, tbls walnut oil.

Also some my 2 favourite supps arrived!!!! Got the large tub of extend yeah boy! Love it!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Sunday morning food prep! -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You use diced beef mate? How you cook it, you just fry it or slow cook etc?

Thinking of buying some as getting sick of mince!


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

****ing food you eat boy is mad!

Chris I'd like to come down on a weekend and train with ya if you fancy it


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Leg press calf presses really need to alter the seat angle to get it right. Did you try that mate?


Nah can't adjust the one at mine unfortunately mate! Will give them a miss I think, shame.



Big Ste said:


> You use diced beef mate? How you cook it, you just fry it or slow cook etc?
> 
> Thinking of buying some as getting sick of mince!


Yes mate buy a load from the butchers.

I bang it all in slow cooker with 500g sweet potato to every 250g beef and a few handfuls of broccoli.

Mix beef gravy with 1pint boiling water.

Mix a stock cube and some spicy steak shake shìt into another pint of boiling water.

Pour it all in, mix it up and slow cook for 6-8 hours  so easy to eat as it goes all sloppy lol doesn't even feel like your eating a big meal, goes down in 5 mins lol I love it.



Wardy33 said:


> ****ing food you eat boy is mad!
> 
> Chris I'd like to come down on a weekend and train with ya if you fancy it


Yeah it's not bad at the moment!

Could do? I'm a bit of an antisocial trainer really lol headphones in, in and out in an hour. Where you live?


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Nah can't adjust the one at mine unfortunately mate! Will give them a miss I think, shame.
> 
> Yes mate buy a load from the butchers.
> 
> ...


Yeah same I need my dubstep and just train through. Romford. Your Essex way ain't ya?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Nah can't adjust the one at mine unfortunately mate! Will give them a miss I think, shame.
> 
> Yes mate buy a load from the butchers.
> 
> ...


Going to give that a go tomorrow I think 

Another quick question mate... I know your a wildcat fan, how you rate there tren e and mast e?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Diet today-
> 
> .50g whey, 140g oats, 100g blueberries, stuffed!
> 
> ...


Whats this TEND Chris? Using Aminotaur at the mo, some nice stuff for aminos....


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Whats this TEND Chris? Using Aminotaur at the mo, some nice stuff for aminos....


Xtend by Scivation I think mate, it's bcaa's


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Big Ste said:


> Xtend by Scivation I think mate, it's bcaa's


Yea just realised it mate. Do you use it. Aminotaur is pretty nice


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea just realised it mate. Do you use it. Aminotaur is pretty nice


I do use bcaa's and eaa's but I get mine from BulkPowders mate, unflavoured eaa's and tropical bcaa's, not the best tasting when mixed together though, although the bcaa's on there own are nice!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Big Ste said:


> I do use bcaa's and eaa's but I get mine from BulkPowders mate, unflavoured eaa's and tropical bcaa's, not the best tasting when mixed together though, although the bcaa's on there own are nice!


Nice one. I bought a few little packets from BP a while back, will wait for the Aminotaur to run out. Its all the same really ain't it?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Nice one. I bought a few little packets from BP a while back, will wait for the Aminotaur to run out. Its all the same really ain't it?


It's just amino acids at the end of the day, although those top end brands may have other bits n bobs in but I wouldn't know mate as I've never used them!

I stick to bulk suppliers many BulkPowders for all my supplements, even buy all the stuff separate to make my own pre-workout as it works out a lot cheaper and lasts ages.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Wardy33 said:


> Yeah same I need my dubstep and just train through. Romford. Your Essex way ain't ya?


Yes mate from Colchester. Should come down for a session down Hercules!



Big Ste said:


> Going to give that a go tomorrow I think
> 
> Another quick question mate... I know your a wildcat fan, how you rate there tren e and mast e?


You won't regret it!lol

Haven't tried there mast e but there tren e is potent mate, but I did prefer neuro pharma tren for my last cycle. Staying away from tren now though lol.



sxbarnes said:


> Whats this TEND Chris? Using Aminotaur at the mo, some nice stuff for aminos....


Scivation extend mate, bloody beautiful! Tried a few bcaa products and whilst I agree aminos are aminos I deffo feel a lot better in myself and recovery whilst drinking this brand. Can't put my finger on it but prefer it so much more. Previously used BP complete intra, extend is just better, dunno why it just is for some reason lol

Talking of aminos are aminos, switched from GN glutamine to MP glutamine and the MP stuff just doesn't mix aswell? Can taste it towards end of shake aswell, almost gritty? Strange.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

GET YOUR BEEF OUT!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Scivation extend mate, bloody beautiful! Tried a few bcaa products and whilst I agree aminos are aminos I deffo feel a lot better in myself and recovery whilst drinking this brand. Can't put my finger on it but prefer it so much more. Previously used BP complete intra, extend is just better, dunno why it just is for some reason lol
> 
> Talking of aminos are aminos, switched from GN glutamine to MP glutamine and the MP stuff just doesn't mix aswell? Can taste it towards end of shake aswell, almost gritty? Strange.


OK sold! Will try the extend. :thumb:

Not round your way much tbh mate but will give you a bell if near. A session at Hercules sounds brill


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

FRY THE TRI'S

Rope pushdowns

2x25

CGBP

40kg x20

60kg x15

70kg x12

80kg x10

90kg x6

Rope pushdowns superset overhead db extension

4p x12/ 25kg xfailure. Around the 10-15 range, big 2 sec stretch at bottom! Pain!

Dips

Bw x15

+15kg x12,

+15kg x10 dropset bw x9

Underhand pushdowns

3-7plates, 4 sets till failure. Big squeeze at bottom.

Overhead straight bar extensions

6p 3x10. Slow negs.

Sorted!

Random one but was feeling very rundown last night, gave back a miss and swapped for a quick tricep session. They fcuking hurt today!lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Diet today-
> 
> .50g whey, 140g oats, 100g blueberries, stuffed!
> 
> ...


how the fúck do you manage to eat so much :laugh:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> how the fúck do you manage to eat so much :laugh:


Dunno I just eat it lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Dunno I just eat it lol


Have noticed that you eat much much less mcds now. Gotta be good:thumb:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Been hectic this last week, complete life change, been pretty crazy, luckily it was during my planned week off of training so not too bad!

Thought id ease in with delts yesterday down my mates gym!

Face pulls

20kg x20

25kg x20

35kg x15

40kg x15

Seated delt press machine

10kg(each side, stiff machine, felt heavy lol) x15

20kg x15

30kg x12

35kg x8 dropset 25kg x4 ds 15kg x6 ds 10kg x6+6 forced reps with slow negs. Delts were on fire! Disgusting set.

Db side raises

7.5kg x15 small rom

10kg x15

12.5kg x15

17.5kg x8 dropset 10kg x10

10kg x16

Rear delt fly machine

35kg? 4x12-15

Dips

Bw x20

+10kg x12

+20kg x12

+30kg x8 dropset bw x14

Underhand pushdowns

25-35kg 4x12-15

Very happy!! Foods all over the place at moment, once I'm settled properly I can crack on again. Just trying really hard to stay focused at moment.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sexy change go well then? 

Nice session mate :beer:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Right! Moved into a new house and everything's almost settled, time for a fresh start! Kicked it off last night with a push session as always-

Push

Incline db

15kg x15

25kg x12

35kg x10

30kg x8

20kg x13

Incline bb

50kg 3x12, slow negs.

Machine fly

3p x15

5p x12

7p x8 dropset 4p x9

Db side raises

8kg x15

10kg x15

12.5kg x15

15kg x8 dropset 10kg x9

Rear delt machine

3p 4x12-15, big squeeze

ISO delt press (30 sec rest between sets)

20kg each side

x20

x14

x9

1 minute rest then 11 reps

Sorted! Nothing major but felt really good, chest is in bits already!

Legs later on! Quads focus, so looking forward to it!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sessions looking good mate!!! Why the need for a fresh start?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Moved closer to the gym??


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Legs

Standing calf raise

3p x12

6p x12

9p x10

12p x8

All supersetted with bw raises till failure.

Leg extension

2p x12

4p x12

6p x12 just

8p x8

Leg press

4p x12

6p x12

8p x13

12p x8 dropset 8p x13

Walking bb lunges

30kg 4x20 (10 each leg, was blowing out my ass by 4th set, horrible)

Hanging leg raises superset knee raises

12/12 3 sets

Ruined!! Now for sweet potato and tuna salad!



Suprakill4 said:


> Sessions looking good mate!!! Why the need for a fresh start?


Cheers mate, got a new routine set out now so will stick to it strictly, and that means not training on rest days even when I want too lol and can't wait to get back on cycle!

Ah loooong story mate, this last weeks been a right mess, but will hopefully all work out for the best.



sxbarnes said:


> Moved closer to the gym??


Still about the same distance mate  10 min walk! Beast!

Got a video of me lunging but dunno how to upload it?


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> Legs
> 
> Standing calf raise
> 
> ...


How come you pyramid set everything mate?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Upload it to YouTube then just copy paste the address in ukm


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Quick lunging video from earlier lol 



 well done @sxbarnes 



jbsauce said:


> How come you pyramid set everything mate?


Dunno mate always have done, first few sets are warmups, and last one or two i aim to reach failure around the same rep range then sometimes throw in a dropset, it changes all the time really mate


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> Quick lunging video from earlier lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough, I tend to do like 3x6-8 so my sets are normally, 3x8 3x8 3x7 typically.

With your dropsets, how much weight do you take off each time you drop down?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Look like a full blown lunatic to those drivers I bet


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Quick lunging video from earlier lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice vid Chris. Think I gotta start lunging , it might hurt my troublesome left knee though. Also gotta find a stretch round here with no cow pat and donkey doos:thumbup1:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BACK!

Wide grip pull-ups 3x10, slow negs.

Facepulls 4x20 big squeeze.

Cg pulldowns

4x10 increasing weight by 2plates each set.

Wide hammer grip pulldowns

3x15

Seated db shrugs

35kg x20

45kg x20,17,14

Facepulls 3x12, rest paused last 2 sets to reach 12.

Cable shrugs, short rom.

3/4 stack x20

Full stack 2x20

Couple of sets of db curls and was done!

Diet today-

.50g isolate, 100g oats, chopped strawberries.

.2 steak burgers, cheese, 2 slices burgens toast.

.Cheese and ham sandwich, apple, redbull.

TRAIN - intra shake, 1.5 scoops extend, 15g glutamine, 80g dextrose.

.250g turkey, 120g brown rice, salad.

.50g isolate, banana, big chunk of cream egg chocolate brownie 

So far today..

Regarding the cream egg brownies they're fcuking amazing! Mate down the gym cooks them in 2kg batches, does all sorts, malteasers, dime bars, anything you want really lol most amazing thing I've ever had!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

A trip to Hercules is in order now


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Cream egg chocolate brownie???

Mother. Of. God. :drool:

Reckon I could demolish 2kg in one sitting no problemo:cool: :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Cream egg chocolate brownie???
> 
> Mother. Of. God. :drool:
> 
> Reckon I could demolish 2kg in one sitting no problemo:cool: :lol:


I'm down to about half a kg now! 10,000kcals in the lot haha!!

Ordering malteaser or munchie ones next, or smarties, dunno? Any idea? He said he'll do anything!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> I'm down to about half a kg now! 10,000kcals in the lot haha!!
> 
> Ordering malteaser or munchie ones next, or smarties, dunno? Any idea? He said he'll do anything!


Oreo brownies they Are incredible


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

How you getting on gaining weight and strength mate?...after you saying your stuggling putting on mass i think?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> I'm down to about half a kg now! 10,000kcals in the lot haha!!
> 
> Ordering malteaser or munchie ones next, or smarties, dunno? Any idea? He said he'll do anything!


Just 10k? :\


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Juic3Up said:


> How you getting on gaining weight and strength mate?...after you saying your stuggling putting on mass i think?


I'm always struggling to put on mass mate lmao slowly getting there! Changed my split to push/legs/pull/legs repeat and am really focusing on the muscle moving the weight instead of shifting heavy weights about, reps and sets are very slow and controlled lately but very intense, seems to be doing the trick!



XRichHx said:


> Just 10k? :\


Yes mate lol they go down to easy that's the problem! I fill up on them at night instead of good food lmao


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> I'm always struggling to put on mass mate lmao slowly getting there! Changed my split to push/legs/pull/legs repeat and am really focusing on the muscle moving the weight instead of shifting heavy weights about, reps and sets are very slow and controlled lately but very intense, seems to be doing the trick!
> 
> Yes mate lol they go down to easy that's the problem! I fill up on them at night instead of good food lmao


How many cals you eating, brownies aside? Obviously you seem to burn em all off with work & training


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> How many cals you eating, brownies aside? Obviously you seem to burn em all off with work & training


Not sure mate haven't been counting, over 5000 easy. Not enough I know.

Today I've had-

.100g oats, banana, 50g isolate, 40h cashews.

.3 slices burgens, tin baked beans, 2 eggs, 400ml choc milk.

.500g sweet potato, 1.5 tins tuna, cucumber.

.120g granola, 50g isolate, tbls walnut oil

Will have 2 more meals plus a low shake before bed so probs hitting over 5000kcals. Need to eat more!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Not sure mate haven't been counting, over 5000 easy. Not enough I know.
> 
> Today I've had-
> 
> ...


Fooking hell. You probably need 7000 to gain size then! Its going up gradually though:thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Not sure mate haven't been counting, over 5000 easy. Not enough I know.
> 
> Today I've had-
> 
> ...


Chasing size is a fùcker isn't it lol

5k+ is what I need too


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Fücking hell lads :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

LEGS! Hammies focus-

Wide stance box squats

Warmups + 2plates on box for height

50kg x12, 70kg x12

Remove 2 plates

70kg x12

80kg x10

First time doing these and they really hit the spot, was a 2 second negative, pause on box then explode up, will add some decent weight to these over the next few sessions once I've got to grips with them!

Laying hammy curls

25kg x15

35kg x15

45kg x10

50kg x6 dropset 35kg x11

Sldl

60kg x10

80kg x10, last 2 reps were poor so...

60kg x10,10

Legs were shaking after this! Minimal rest and was done in half hour max, was sweating buckets!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice one Chris. You doing legs twice a week too. You can feel the hams throbbing away on that paused squats?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Nice one Chris. You doing legs twice a week too. You can feel the hams throbbing away on that paused squats?


Yes mate legs twice a week, separating quads and hammies. Yeah they work a treat! All round my hips and glutes are a pleasant soreness lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea good idea


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

My favouritest easiest 3 minute meal at the moment-










Tin of beans in microwave for 2.5 mins, 3 scrambled eggs in a mug with milk in microwave for 1.5minute and 3 slices of burgens soya linseed bread! Poifect!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> My favouritest easiest 3 minute meal at the moment-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you do this to me? I'm about to eat some dry tuna with cheese. That looks like heaven


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice mate. :tongue:

Never done scrambled eggs in a mug before :laugh: just eggs milk and microwave?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> My favouritest easiest 3 minute meal at the moment-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got something very similar on the go now... Hash browns take 20 mins though. Boo!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Juic3Up said:


> Why do you do this to me? I'm about to eat some dry tuna with cheese. That looks like heaven


Fcuking weirdo mate! Not even a little light mayo and salad?

It was  now working my way through these!











Dan94 said:


> Nice mate. :tongue:
> 
> Never done scrambled eggs in a mug before :laugh: just eggs milk and microwave?


Yep, mix it all up, whack in for a minute, stir, 30 more seconds in microwave and presto! Tastes so fcuking good lol



sxbarnes said:


> I've got something very similar on the go now... Hash browns take 20 mins though. Boo!


Love hash browns! How do you make yours?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Love hash browns! How do you make yours?


Make? I just shove em in the oven, am very simple with food!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

4 Morrisons hash browns, bag £1

6 ish liquid egg whites

half tin beans.

sxbarnes' pre squat food:thumb:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I added full fat mayo last week, this week is more hardcore but defo cant do any cardio on this weeks diet. I'm mixing diet up each week which is working better than it has before. My treat will be a burger and chips on saturday with the mrs tho  i have 5 weeks to get down to 8% BF so no fvcking about here.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Juic3Up said:


> I added full fat mayo last week, this week is more hardcore but defo cant do any cardio on this weeks diet. I'm mixing diet up each week which is working better than it has before. My treat will be a burger and chips on saturday with the mrs tho  i have 5 weeks to get down to 8% BF so no fvcking about here.


not even tesco light mayo? think its only like 35/40 calories per table spoon mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Another easy few minutes of prep meal-










Fat 400g sweet spud in microwave for 7 minutes whilst I work, come back threw in 1.5 tins tuna, big drizzle of walnut oil and some mayo, seconds...lol being proper lazy with food prep this week, can't be fúcked with peeling spuds and cooking rice or chopping meat lol except for dinner of course, loads of good meat!



sxbarnes said:


> 4 Morrisons hash browns, bag £1
> 
> 6 ish liquid egg whites
> 
> ...


Beasty meal!










Have it mate!



Juic3Up said:


> I added full fat mayo last week, this week is more hardcore but defo cant do any cardio on this weeks diet. I'm mixing diet up each week which is working better than it has before. My treat will be a burger and chips on saturday with the mrs tho  i have 5 weeks to get down to 8% BF so no fvcking about here.


Add more drugs lol where you going mate?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Add more drugs lol where you going mate?


UKFBB pal.

lol nar barbados with the mrs. cant have that wonderful crystal clear sea and white sands without a six pack now. Besides that its just been my mission for about 2 years but never been as close to i am now to it!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> not even tesco light mayo? think its only like 35/40 calories per table spoon mate


Well i always thought this

Light mayo = less fat but more carbs

full fat mayo = all fat and more or less 0.5g carb per 100g

I mean, if you and chris want to force feed it me then im fine with that 

Ive cut out all condiments recently and i have seen speedier results.

Next week ill be easier on myself because gonna run dnp for 10 days.

Mix goats cheese with your tuna and it makes a paste similar to tuna mayo though


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Push

Db delt press

12.5kg x15

20kg x15

25kg x15

27.5kg x12

Db front raises

8kg x10

10kg x10

12.5kg x10

15kg x10

Machine delt press ss machine shrugs

9p/full stack 3x10/20

ISO chest press, 3 second negs, 2 second stretch.

20kg x12

30kg x10,10,9

Low to high cable flies superset pec dec flies

2p/5p 3x12/15

Dips

Bw x20,15,15,11

Excellent session! Was dripping after the front raises, kept excellent form was a killer!

This is the first session of push day2 from my new routine so experimenting with weights and reps. Also decided my next blast  can't fcuking wait!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Push
> 
> Db delt press
> 
> ...


What's the split mate? Light/ heavy again??


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

What's the next blast gonna be?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice workout bud :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> What's the split mate? Light/ heavy again??


Push

Legs

Pull

Legs

Push

Legs

Pull

Legs

Repeat...lol With days off when I need them, usually 2/3days on 1 day off. Rep range varies, mainly 8-15 lol 2 different sessions for each muscle group, separating quads and hams.



RowRow said:


> What's the next blast gonna be?


Next blast will be-

800mg test e

500mg test p

500mg npp

200mg tren a

100mg winny

50mg proviron

50mcg t3

6 weeks. Debating on running slin, thinking 10iu post workout when I'm full of carbs.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Push
> 
> Legs
> 
> ...


You're gonna be a leg monster! That's a lot of legs. Mine feeling good today after the first double session week:thumbup1:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

LEGS

Different gym today as my gym was closed!

Standing smith calf raise

40kg x20

70kg x20

120kg x25, 17

Seated calves

5p x12

7p x12

10p x10

Leg press

80kg x15

120kg x15

200kg x15

250kg x15

300kg x12

340kg x8

Leg extension

35kg x12 uber slow

50kg x12

70kg x12,10

60kg x14

Sorted.

All I ate before that session was a bacon sarnie and cup of tea haha

Went along to the Hercules Olympia show yesterday as had a few mates competing. Standard was amazing, especially the one lady from Italy in the miss toned class, number 69, her physique was amazing, ripped to shreds!

And also the winner of the over 50s class, this bloke was phenomenal! IMO had the best physique out of the whole comp, can't remember his name, renzo I think? @Pscarb you was judging(looking very smart lol) what was his name?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Push
> 
> Legs
> 
> ...


Would run the slin pre workout. other than that


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> Would run the slin pre workout. other than that


Nothing's in concrete with that cycle yet but will be along them lines.

Bit worried about it preworkout but heard loads of good things, would need a solid fool proof protocol I think.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Nothing's in concrete with that cycle yet but will be along them lines.
> 
> Bit worried about it preworkout but heard loads of good things, would need a solid fool proof protocol I think.


Its fairly simple mate tbh and your not stupid  . 10g per iu to start with to cover you basic and alter from there depending on hoe sensitive you are. its fairly easy to spot the sings of hypo coming.

Something simple like

pre wo meal (1hr ish) pro and carbs (80-100 rice flour/oats etc)

Halfish hr pre 10iu slin (could start lower)

Intra 80-100g simple cabs and amino's

Post protein and 80-100g carbs.

Do you run t3 on every cycle mate?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> LEGS
> 
> Different gym today as my gym was closed!
> 
> ...


yes mate i was judging you should of come over and said Hi, it was a long day with 10hrs at the judging table.

Renzo was a class act not only in the O50's but the overall very polished a good winner, the standard was very good throughout to be honest


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate i was judging you should of come over and said Hi, it was a long day with 10hrs at the judging table.
> 
> Renzo was a class act not only in the O50's but the overall very polished a good winner, the standard was very good throughout to be honest


sounded like a good day. friend of mine competed. she got 4th in trained figure and 1st in over 40 (she was the only one in the over 40 but hats off to her!)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have seen many people on Facebook claims they came fourth in certain classes, the problem i see with this is that the judges only placed the top 3 in every class no judge placed a 4th so no one and i truly mean no one came fourth

she looked ok but would need to tighten up in the midsection and glutes....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i have seen many people on Facebook claims they came fourth in certain classes, the problem i see with this is that the judges only placed the top 3 in every class no judge placed a 4th so no one and i truly mean no one came fourth
> 
> she looked ok but would need to tighten up in the midsection and glutes....


I'll go and give her a bit of stick then


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

UPPER

Incline db

15kg x15

27.5kg x8

37.5kg x8,6

Incline flies

10kg x12

12.5kg x12

15kg x12 ds 8kg x10

V bar Cg pulldowns

8p x10

Top stack x10

Top stack+2p x8 dropset 8p x7

Underhand pulldowns

10p 3x10, rest paused by 6 on last set, killer.

Side raises

8kg x12

12.5kg x12

15kg x10 dropset 8kg x14

Seated db shrugs superset rest delt flies

27.5kg x20/ 4p x15

37.5kg x20/ 6p x12

45kg x13,11/ 7p x7 dropset 4p x10

Decided on new split, nice and simple, upper/lower repeat.

Rep range 6-8 on compounds and 10-12 on machines/cables. Except traps, 12-20 rep range works wonders for them.

Strict one minute rest between sets, intense.

Enjoyed training chest delts and back together, looked pretty darn good at the end and because it was only a few exercises/sets each rep counted, muscles were screaming by end of last set on every exercise, big slow movements, enjoyed it. 1 week till I start my cycle 

Diet today-

.80g oats, banana, 6 whole eggs, 2 whites.

.500g sweet potato, tin tuna, mayo, EVOO.

.INTRA shake- 80g dextrose, 1.5 scoops extend, 15g glutamine.

.PWO- 50g isolate, 60g dextrose

.2 steak burgers, cheese, whole meal seeded buns, packet of Jaffa cakes 

.250g chicken, 400g sweet potato, broccoli.

So far..:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> UPPER
> 
> Incline db
> 
> ...


Good stuff .You know which day to take your pics then! Haha : )


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Still can't believe how you eat all that food man :lol: I'd be stuffed


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Still can't believe how you eat all that food man :lol: I'd be stuffed


He started with loads of mcds and gradually built up. Have a look at the old journal.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

[



Galaxy said:


> Its fairly simple mate tbh and your not stupid  . 10g per iu to start with to cover you basic and alter from there depending on hoe sensitive you are. its fairly easy to spot the sings of hypo coming.
> 
> Something simple like
> 
> ...


I'm gonna give this a go I think mate!

I didn't on the last cycle, have done a few times before. Will that affect anything to do with the slin?



Pscarb said:


> yes mate i was judging you should of come over and said Hi, it was a long day with 10hrs at the judging table.
> 
> Renzo was a class act not only in the O50's but the overall very polished a good winner, the standard was very good throughout to be honest


Yeah I can imagine! Fcuk all leg room in them seats either lol

Yeah was nuts for someone over 50, Samson's routine in first timers was my favourite though, he trains down hercs and he just grows so quick it's insane lol



sxbarnes said:


> Good stuff .You know which day to take your pics then! Haha : )


Pics? Yeah should get some up really!



Dan94 said:


> Still can't believe how you eat all that food man :lol: I'd be stuffed


Dunno it just goes down lol appetite has been shot this last week, so it's not consistent.



sxbarnes said:


> He started with loads of mcds and gradually built up. Have a look at the old journal.


Mcds is a staple in my diet!! Especially when cutting!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> [
> 
> I'm gonna give this a go I think mate!
> 
> I didn't on the last cycle, have done a few times before. Will that affect anything to do with the slin?


No, just curious as see a few use it to stay leaner, increase protein synthesis etc.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> No, just curious as see a few use it to stay leaner, increase protein synthesis etc.


That's exactly why I use it mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Legs, hammy focus

Wide stance box squats

60kg x12

80kg x6

100kg x5,5

60kg x12

This is video of 2nd working set of 100kg.






Laying hammies

30kg x15

40kg x13

50kg x11

55kg x8 dropset 40kg x6 dropset 25kg x9

Hack squat machine Sldl

20kg 2x20 big stretch

Standing calves

4x12-15 increasing weight my 3p each set.

Sldl

40kg x20

60kg x12,12,10

Good session! Didn't take too long either, walking back took ages though lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Video should work now


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Video should work now


Nice work mate. Got to go low with them


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Quick snack


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Quick snack


Did you get that egg steamer thing I was going on about?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Started that extend. All I can say is huge melons:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Started that extend. All I can say is huge melons:bounce: :bounce:


What's the deal with this extend fellas? Care to enlighten me?!

Is it just because it tastes nice lol?

As far as I can see it's only BCAA's or have I missed something?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> What's the deal with this extend fellas? Care to enlighten me?!
> 
> Is it just because it tastes nice lol?
> 
> As far as I can see it's only BCAA's or have I missed something?


It is only bcaa's, the only difference between products can be the ratio of leucine to isoleucine to valine but if that's the same then they are equal. Paying for taste, packaging and the companies advertising budget IMO. Xtend is awesome for taste but no different to others.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Sharpy76 said:


> What's the deal with this extend fellas? Care to enlighten me?!
> 
> Is it just because it tastes nice lol?
> 
> As far as I can see it's only BCAA's or have I missed something?


Yea its a good in regards to taste and keeps me going but probably no better than loads of other stuff tbh. Liked aminotaur and karbolyn is next for me


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> It is only bcaa's, the only difference between products can be the ratio of leucine to isoleucine to valine but if that's the same then they are equal. Paying for taste, packaging and the companies advertising budget IMO. Xtend is awesome for taste but no different to others.





Sharpy76 said:


> What's the deal with this extend fellas? Care to enlighten me?!
> 
> Is it just because it tastes nice lol?
> 
> As far as I can see it's only BCAA's or have I missed something?


Best tasting Bcaa's I've ever tried. Also the main bonus for me is the mixability. Dissolves perfectly even with a stir with a fork. Like I've said before I've tried quite a few Bcaa products and scivation extend wins hands down, it just makes me feel better lol can't explain it, especially first thing in morning. Also fairly easy on the wallet compared to other products.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

UPPER

Incline db

15kg x15

27.5kg x6

40kg x7,6

Incline flies

12.5kg x10

17.5kg x10

20kg x8

Cg pulldowns

5p x10

Top stack x10

Ts+2p x6.5

Ts+1p x8

Wide hammer grip pulldowns

8p x12

9p x10,9 dropset 7p x14

Side raises

10kg x12

15kg x10,8 dropset 10kg 11

Machine delt press superset shrugs

8p x10/ full stack x24

9p x10/ full stack x20

9p x7/ full stack x20

Sorted!

Was fúcked after that lot lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Haven't updated much but still training, been eating a lot of junk food though so condition has suffered but am all prepared to give everything 100% tomorrow. Got my cycle lined up and gear is ready, got 10 tubs of 120g pasta/200g chicken in the freezer, shelves and cupboards full of goodness all ready too go. Diet has been written up, training routine is sorted and can't wait to start cycle tomorrow!

800mg NP test w ew

300mg NP test p eod

200mg Rohm npp eod

50mg proviron ed

50mcg t3 ed

10iu slin preworkout


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Mac attack?? Best of British with this cycle mate...


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> Haven't updated much but still training, been eating a lot of junk food though so condition has suffered but am all prepared to give everything 100% tomorrow. Got my cycle lined up and gear is ready, got 10 tubs of 120g pasta/200g chicken in the freezer, shelves and cupboards full of goodness all ready too go. Diet has been written up, training routine is sorted and can't wait to start cycle tomorrow!
> 
> 800mg NP test w ew
> 
> ...


Whats the proviron for in that cycle?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

What's test w mate?


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

Suprakill4 said:


> What's test w mate?


I'm thinking its meant to be test e, with w and where they are on the keyboard


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> What's test w mate?


New type it's awesome.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Haven't updated much but still training, been eating a lot of junk food though so condition has suffered but am all prepared to give everything 100% tomorrow. Got my cycle lined up and gear is ready, got 10 tubs of 120g pasta/200g chicken in the freezer, shelves and cupboards full of goodness all ready too go. Diet has been written up, training routine is sorted and can't wait to start cycle tomorrow!
> 
> 800mg NP test w ew
> 
> ...


Do you not use any gh bud??


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sauceman said:


> Whats the proviron for in that cycle?


For awesomeness mate!



Suprakill4 said:


> What's test w mate?


Test w is a new type that adds double the amount of muscle to your frame, also makes you talk shìt lol



bail said:


> Do you not use any gh bud??


Nah can't afford all that haha


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

On another note, jabbed 1ml NP prop and 1ml Rohm npp200 last night into right quad. Gear pushed through a blue with no struggle, very smooth jab, slight bit of pip today but nothing major. Upper session tonight! Steering clear of slin as diet has been shìt, works been so busy and had fcuk all carbs.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Test W :lol:

Nice cycle mate. First time on slin?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> On another note, jabbed 1ml NP prop and 1ml Rohm npp200 last night into right quad. Gear pushed through a blue with no struggle, very smooth jab, slight bit of pip today but nothing major. Upper session tonight! Steering clear of slin as diet has been shìt, works been so busy and had fcuk all carbs.


Bet you've still smashed over 5k cals ya cvnt lol.

I used the np prop my last blast and was completely up free. What's the rohm npp like? I'm all for jabbing less and it's double the strength of all others I've seen.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Test W :lol:
> 
> Nice cycle mate. First time on slin?


Yep! Not sure what I'm expecting tbh but not using it till food is getting shovelled down otherwise seems pointless.



Suprakill4 said:


> Bet you've still smashed over 5k cals ya cvnt lol.
> 
> I used the np prop my last blast and was completely up free. What's the rohm npp like? I'm all for jabbing less and it's double the strength of all others I've seen.


I bloody wish mate. Not expecting a good session tbh lol well up for it though!

Smooth mate. I personally doubt it's 200mg/ml and I've read a few others saying it could be underdosed(like everything I suppose) but like you say it's gonna 100% be more than 100mg/ml so I'm happy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Yep! Not sure what I'm expecting tbh but not using it till food is getting shovelled down otherwise seems pointless.
> 
> I bloody wish mate. Not expecting a good session tbh lol well up for it though!
> 
> Smooth mate. I personally doubt it's 200mg/ml and I've read a few others saying it could be underdosed(like everything I suppose) but like you say it's gonna 100% be more than 100mg/ml so I'm happy


What protocol will you be doing ?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

UPPER

Incline db

15kg x15

27.5kg x6

42.5kg x6,5

37.5kg x8

Incline flies

15kg x10

17.5kg x10

20kg x10

Cg pulldowns

4x 10,10,8,6 dropset 8 reps

Uh pulldowns

4x10

Db side raises

8kg x20

15kg x12

17.5kg x8

10kg x12

Machine delt press superset shrugs

3x8/20

Fcuk training arms lol

Deaded after that! 12 fish fingers under the grill already!lol haven't had these little beasts in years!!

@R0BLET gonna jab slin preworkout.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Fish fingers come in packs of 24 too chris!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Fish fingers come in packs of 24 too chris!


I had a 22 box!lol was bloody lovely!

Also, jabbed 2ml NP T400(800mg) last night in left quad, again smooth as anything, except hitting a nerve or something as my quad muscle was spasming for about 40 seconds lol was funny and scary at same time lol


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

How long you been on the NP T400? Just asking too see if you have been on long enough to notice any results from it since I'm weary about everyone now!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Juic3Up said:


> How long you been on the NP T400? Just asking too see if you have been on long enough to notice any results from it since I'm weary about everyone now!


I've been on NP t400 for less than a day now mate as I jabbed it last night, gains are amazing though!lmao

Also, got bloody pip in both quads now and it's squats tonight haha


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> I've been on NP t400 for less than a day now mate as I jabbed it last night, gains are amazing though!lmao
> 
> Also, got bloody pip in both quads now and it's squats tonight haha


strength through the roof?!? lol.

Want to try something new but when it says T400 I just assume its gonna be T300. Might just stick to WC since they have always been good. Wanted to look at a new vial for a change tho!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SMELLY LEGS!!

Wide stance box squats

60kg x5

80kg x5

100kg x5

110kg x5

60kg x12

60kg x10

Front box squat

60kg x12

60kg x10

80kg x8

Lying hammies

25kg x15

35kg x11

45kg x10

45kg x7

Deaded.

Awesome session considering I was like a zombie before I went in lol

Minimal rests between sets really makes me wanna puke haha sitting on sofa now and hammies are so pumped! Box squats are beast! Especially with a mega slow negative, was sweating my HCG induced balls off!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Enjoy mate.  Gonna be doing a variety of squats in the coming weeks mostly to improve my sweep


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Well today has been a crap days eating nutrition wise lol

.8 weetabix, 50g whey.

.2 large Big Mac meals with strawberry milkshakes.

.2 BLTs, 2 packs quavers, dr pepper.

.3 weetabix, 2 bananas, 50g whey

So far... Lmao



sxbarnes said:


> Enjoy mate.  Gonna be doing a variety of squats in the coming weeks mostly to improve my sweep


Yeah I need to vary stances more often I think! Really enjoying box squats though, especially front squats to a box, felt super duper!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Well today has been a crap days eating nutrition wise lol
> 
> .8 weetabix, 50g whey.
> 
> ...


Oh dear! ... :lol: . Back to the squats. Narrow stance for sweep, sumo stance for inners and high rep stance to getting fcuked! :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

UPPER 2

Db curls

10kg x15

17.5kg x10

20kg x8

Bb curls

30kg 3x10

Cgbp

50kg x15

70kg x12

80kg x10

Rope pushdowns

6p 3x15

Wide grip Lat pulldowns

4x15 increasing weight each set, last set was rest paused twice.

T bar rows

40kg x12

60kg x12

80kg x12

ISO Chest press

20kg(each side) x15

30kg x15, 12

Machine flies

3x15, 3 second positive, negative and squeeze, took ages and bloody hurt, sweating like crazy by now.

Rear delt flys ss ISO delt press 3x12-15

Trap bar shrugs

40kg x20

80kg x15

120kg x8

80kg x13 dropset 40kg x12

Wow was ruined after all that, minimal rest, was in and out in under an hour! Very intense and feeling very sick and shaky now lol

100g dextrose, 25g glutamine and 1.5 scoops extend consumed during training, loved it.

5 days into cycle and body is changing already, pretty weird actually as didn't expect to see results this quick, especially as diet hasn't been 100%. Happy days! Now for a fat 300g sirloin steak!!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Sounds much better mate, how's food been today?

Get some pics up if your gaining already! :thumbup1:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Rohm NPP200 is kicking in ready after day 5, I can tell this as I've woken up soaked in sweat, pillow was wet through and so was covers. Mrs is currently changing them now whilst I have a smoke and a shake before getting a shower, drenched I am! Always sweat more on npp than tren, fcuk, only 5 more weeks!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Sounds much better mate, how's food been today?
> 
> Get some pics up if your gaining already! :thumbup1:


Hasn't been too bad, nothing amazing, just getting food down me at moment.

.7 weetabix, 50g whey.

.tin of Heinz beans and sausages, 4 slices burgens.

.200g chicken, 100g pasta, EVOO

.2 banana, 500ml choc milk, handful almonds.

.TRAIN, intra shake.

.60g whey, 60g dextrose

.250g sirloin, 400g sweet potato, peas, cheese.










.50g whey, evoo, milk

Will get pics up ASAP! Seriously gaining already.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Just noticed this journal mate. Up feeding the baby and having a wee nosey.

Seems interesting since I have only read the last page but in all be it late in.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

grant hunter said:


> Just noticed this journal mate. Up feeding the baby and having a wee nosey.
> 
> Seems interesting since I have only read the last page but in all be it late in.


Another night owl lol how olds your baby mate?

Nice one!


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Another night owl lol how olds your baby mate?
> 
> Nice one!


Not by choice :-/ would rather be sleeping!! He's just turned 6 months so hopefully we will start sleeping through the night soon.....ish

You up for feeding aswell


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Rohm NPP200 is kicking in ready after day 5, I can tell this as I've woken up soaked in sweat, pillow was wet through and so was covers. Mrs is currently changing them now whilst I have a smoke and a shake before getting a shower, drenched I am! Always sweat more on npp than tren, fcuk, only 5 more weeks!


That's an understanding Mrs you got there Chris. Think you need more bed linen!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SMELLY LEGS 2!!

Walking lunges

20kg x20

40kg x20

50kg x20

60kg x20

60kg x16...couldn't get up after that rep lol quads were fried!

Quad extensions

2plates x12

3p x10 rest pause +3

4p x10 rest pause +3

Close stance leg press

200kg x20

200kg x17 had to stop and run to toilets lol after 5 mins of wretching I calmed down and decided to get the fcuk home and eat!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> SMELLY LEGS 2!!
> 
> Walking lunges
> 
> ...


Proud of ya lad


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Keep forgetting to update.

Basically training going well, got the 45kgs up on incline db for 7 reps with 3 second negs, was a beasty set.

Still remembering and keeping up with my jabs, pretty smooth cycle so far, almost end of week 2.

Diets well, reduced protein to roughly 280-300g and carbs are around 500-600g all clean except for the odd crumpet lmao

Box squats tonight and I can't fcuking wait! Especially front box squats, actually excited for them even though I'm half asleep and like a zombie today. Probs cos I just ate a tin of beans, 6 scrambled egg and 4 slices burgens lol stuffed!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Keep forgetting to update.
> 
> Basically training going well, got the 45kgs up on incline db for 7 reps with 3 second negs, was a beasty set.
> 
> ...


Good to see its going well mate. .... and enthusiastic on legs too! :thumb: There's not many of us on here


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SMELLY LEGS 1

Wide stance box squats

60kg x5

80kg x5

120kg x5 

100kg x6

60kg x12

Front box squat

60kg x12

80kg x10

100kg x5

110kg x5

60kg x15

Lying hammies

25kg x15

35kg x15

45kg x15

50kg x8 (3 second squeeze)

Sorted!

I love/hate box squatting! Deffo my fav exercise now, completely wipes me out. The 110kg x5 front box squat was a killer!! Loved it. Now feeling very sick and shaky lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good stuff mate. Can you feel that your hammies have grown yet on this? Its like sitting on a balloon


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

UPPER 2

(45 sec rest between sets)

Incline bb

60kg x15

80kg x9 dropset 60kg x5

80kg x6 dropset 60kg x7

80kg x6 dropset 60kg x7

Underhand bb rows

60kg x15

80kg x12

100kg x10

80kg x13 dropset 60kg x11

ISO chest press

30kg x15

50kg x6 dropset 30kg x11

30kg x12

Db shrug

37.5kg 4x20

Giant set-

Machine fly x15

Reverse fly x15

Facepulls x12-20

Ran through 3 times. Killer.

Triceps giant set

Underhand pushdowns x20

Overhand pushdowns x20

Wide rope pushdowns x20

Close grip rope pushdowns x20

Ran through 3 times, rest pausing last run, was hard as fcuk and arms wanted to fall off lol

Db curls superset machine preachers

17.5kgs/5plates 3x12-15

Sorted!

1.5 hours in gym! Long old session and loved it! Didn't wanna leave! Gear is deffo kicking in nicely now, veins all over the place!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strong work of late mate

well done


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> UPPER 2
> 
> (45 sec rest between sets)
> 
> ...


Yay! Thought that was one of @Bad Alan's workoputs at first:beer:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

LEGS 2!

Close stance leg press

200kg 3x25

Walking bb lunges

Bar x20

40kg x20

60kg x20 perfect

60kg x15 lost all focus, was breathing heavily and quads were shaking, got a video of this set so might throw it up in a bit!

Leg extensions

1plate x50, rest paused a few times.

2plates x30. Again RP to hit reps.

3plates x25 ""

4plates x25 ""

Sorted!

Wow am I ruined now lol should have done lunges before leg press I think, was a proper battle today. Disappointed with second set. Think because I videoed it I didnt have music in and that normally drives me on when I'm feeling drained. Excellent session, felt like crying during leg extensions they hurt so much lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> LEGS 2!
> 
> Close stance leg press
> 
> ...


Get the vid up. I want to see you cry! :scared:

Looks like I gotta do those zercher squats Thursday then!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Diet the last few days had been exactly this-

.6 weetabix, 60g whey, tbls walnut oil.

.6 eggs, half tin baked beans, 4 slices burgens bread.

.200g chicken, 500g sweet potato, load of cheese.

.4 weetabix, 2 bananas, 40g whey.

.1.5 scoops extend, 25g glutamine, 100g dextrose.

.60g whey, 80g dextrose, 12.5g glutamine, 5g leucine.

.3x steak burgers(60g protein), cheese topped buns, lettuce, cheese.

.50g oats, 100g blueberries.

.60g whey, 400ml full fat milk, 2 tbls walnut oil.



sxbarnes said:


> Get the vid up. I want to see you cry! :scared:
> 
> Looks like I gotta do those zercher squats Thursday then!


Haha fcuk I forgot them sorry man! Let me know how you get on!


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

**** me that's a lot of food! How do you manage that with work??


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

How's things going @C.Hill? Gaining nicely?

You must be with the food you put away lol!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Zerchers are evil but awesome


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> haha fcuk I forgot them sorry man! Let me know how you get on!


I got a new phone. Might do some vids myself if its quiet


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Zerchers are evil but awesome


Gonna do em Thursday. Might start light


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Gonna do em Thursday. Might start light


If you are anything like me your forearms will hurt much more than your legs!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SamG said:


> **** me that's a lot of food! How do you manage that with work??


Pretty lucky in that respect mate, got a little canteen that can use microwave and toaster. Prep everything night before and ding it at break 



Sharpy76 said:


> How's things going @C.Hill? Gaining nicely?
> 
> You must be with the food you put away lol!


Yeah getting there mate! Will get some pics up ASAP! And still no matter now much I eat I still really struggle to gain lol cycles kicking in properly now and food is consistent so looking forward to the next 6 weeks.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Pretty lucky in that respect mate, got a little canteen that can use microwave and toaster. Prep everything night before and ding it at break
> 
> Yeah getting there mate! Will get some pics up ASAP! And still no matter now much I eat I still really struggle to gain lol cycles kicking in properly now and food is consistent so looking forward to the next 6 weeks.


You ever thought bout getting more intakes in try aim for 7 meals ed?

Or trying to have a shake with oats or something in middle of the night


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Pretty lucky in that respect mate, got a little canteen that can use microwave and toaster. Prep everything night before and ding it at break
> 
> Yeah getting there mate! Will get some pics up ASAP! And still no matter now much I eat I still really struggle to gain lol cycles kicking in properly now and food is consistent so looking forward to the next 6 weeks.


If not gaining in size, what about strength?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

bail said:


> You ever thought bout getting more intakes in try aim for 7 meals ed?
> 
> Or trying to have a shake with oats or something in middle of the night


Good idea mate will deffo have to try. Just about getting all meals in as it is already, hate being bloated and uncomfortable. Gains are nice and lean at moment.



Juic3Up said:


> If not gaining in size, what about strength?


Size us slowly getting there mate don't get me wrong! Strength is shooting up too.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> If you are anything like me your forearms will hurt much more than your legs!


Were very bruised mate. Liked them though. Inner quad took a hammering and my CNS was wiped out! :thumbup1:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

UPPER 1

Incline db

20kg x10

30kg x10

45kg x7

42.5kg x7 dropset 20kg x8

Machine flies

5p x12

7p x12

9p x10

11p x8 dropset 8p x7

Cg pulldown

4 sets 8-10 reps, dropset final set.

Underhand pulldowns

Same as above.

Machine press superset side raises

4 sets increasing weight, upto 15kg DBS.

Triceps. Giant set of pulldowns switching grips and rep ranges.

Ouch!

Dripping with sweat, body is changing daily again  need to get pics to show the gains! Loving it at the moment!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice one. Get on it Chris!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Quick pic from earlier, shìt quality though. Will get better ones soon.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Lats huge. Dem deads.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Very vascular too mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Amazing eating mate!!!! Would do anything to be able to manage that ammount.

What's your cycle?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Quick pic from earlier, shìt quality though. Will get better ones soon.


Looking good mate!

I thought my posing was bad:lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Sharpy76 said:


> Looking good mate!
> 
> I thought my posing was bad:lol:


Crap photographer I reckon!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Crap photographer I reckon!


Possibly, looks like @C.Hill is calling him a [email protected], either that or he's getting ready to knock one out:lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Amazing eating mate!!!! Would do anything to be able to manage that ammount.
> 
> What's your cycle?


Just stay off tren and orals and you can lol npp is making me starving! Should have seen what I put away today!!

Cycle is-

800mg test e

300mg test p

600mg npp

50mg proviron

All starting to come together nicely now! Just need to keep eating and training hard! Actually saw stars for the first 2 reps of 45kg incline dbs earlier was weird?



Sharpy76 said:


> Looking good mate!
> 
> I thought my posing was bad:lol:


Mate your posing IS bad lmao but mines much worse!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

My last cycle was test and npp. Appetite still sh1t!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Just stay off tren and orals and you can lol npp is making me starving! Should have seen what I put away today!!
> 
> Cycle is-
> 
> ...


What lab you using mate?

I'm starting NP tren ace next week, slightly sh!tting it but excited too lol.

What does proviron do, can't be bothered to google haha?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> My last cycle was test and npp. Appetite still sh1t!!


Yeah but you run silly doses lmao



Sharpy76 said:


> What lab you using mate?
> 
> I'm starting NP tren ace next week, slightly sh!tting it but excited too lol.
> 
> What does proviron do, can't be bothered to google haha?


Rohm npp200 and NP prop and t400. Proviron is wildcat.

Haha you'll love it mate! You'll rip up and gain size at same time it's an awesome drug, just fcuks with my head majorly and kills my appetite.

Proviron is for added awesomeness lol makes me horny as fcuk.

But basically it releases more active testosterone into the bloodstream to get more gains!lol love the stuff.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah but you run silly doses lmao
> 
> Rohm npp200 and NP prop and t400. Proviron is wildcat.
> 
> ...


How do you find provirion on your hair? Only thing stopping me using it. I'm already thin for 21!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Quick pic from earlier, shìt quality though. Will get better ones soon.


Core looks solid as fck chris!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

RowRow said:


> How do you find provirion on your hair? Only thing stopping me using it. I'm already thin for 21!


Not too sure mate, I'm not sure if it's receding but I'm ignoring it anyway lmao. It has gone back a little bit over the last few years, nothing major though.



Juic3Up said:


> Core looks solid as fck chris!


Deadlifts I reckon lol it is pretty thick. Can't wait to cut a little and see what's underneath.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wash your mouth out!!!!! I've never gone above 300mg total weekly dose.......


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Not too sure mate, I'm not sure if it's receding but I'm ignoring it anyway lmao. It has gone back a little bit over the last few years, nothing major though.
> 
> Deadlifts I reckon lol it is pretty thick. Can't wait to cut a little and see what's underneath.


Cut a little? Why?!!!!!! Your lean already, keep banging the size on mate.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Wash your mouth out!!!!! I've never gone above 300mg total weekly dose.......


Ah sorry confusing you with someone else! 



Suprakill4 said:


> Cut a little? Why?!!!!!! Your lean already, keep banging the size on mate.


NOT YET! No way not yet mate, gonna keep banging the food down. I can get shredded quite quick which is handy lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Just bulk Chris. With your job and the gear you're not gonna get fat mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Deadlifts I reckon lol it is pretty thick. Can't wait to cut a little and see what's underneath.


Last time I heard you were on 250k max, what you on now?

I suppose having the whole deadlift structure solid it helps the squat so whats your max stand alone squat?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Cut a little? Why?!!!!!! Your lean already, keep banging the size on mate.


He pecks my head being so lean lol. Everytime he says he just cant get fat it grinds my gears


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Just bulk Chris. With your job and the gear you're not gonna get fat mate. :thumbup1:


I will mate, just eating as much clean food as poss. Very cheap diet at moment as things are super tight at moment! I've actually managed to look the fattest I have in a long time lmao quite proud of it!



Juic3Up said:


> Last time I heard you were on 250k max, what you on now?
> 
> I suppose having the whole deadlift structure solid it helps the squat so whats your max stand alone squat?


Pb is still 250 no straps or belt mate. Dropped them from my routine the last few months and it was hindering leg training now I'm training them twice a week. Looking forward to starting them again!

Best squat I got upto was 180kg x2, nice and deep. Always get a sharp painful twinge in inner left thigh if I squat to heavy though, proper killer. Legs tonight so after wide and front box squats may go a little heavy and see where I'm at!



Juic3Up said:


> He pecks my head being so lean lol. Everytime he says he just cant get fat it grinds my gears


I CANT GET FAT!  adding t3 and winny in next week too


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea watch that left knee. That's what has fcuked me up


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

LEGS

Bb box squat

60kg x3

100kg x3

140kg x3

160kg x3

Front box squat

60kg 5x12 (45 sec rest between) was fcuking horrible, back pumped up like crazy)

Wide stance back box squat

60kg 2x10 nice and slow

Laying hammies

25kg x15

35kg x15

45kg x13

Sorted!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

How was that 160 Chris? Easy?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> How was that 160 Chris? Easy?


No it was fcuking horrible lol last rep was shìt. haven't squatted heavy in a while, bloody hurt my inner thigh. I've really got to look into proper stretching or yoga or something lmao feels like something just needs to pop back into place, still hurting now.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> No it was fcuking horrible lol last rep was shìt. haven't squatted heavy in a while, bloody hurt my inner thigh. I've really got to look into proper stretching or yoga or something lmao feels like something just needs to pop back into place, still hurting now.


That doesn't sound good mate. Take it easy man. Good idea about yoga/ stretching as sh1t as it is. Got my foam roller. Haha

When I was squatting 160 it was like the floor was opening up to eat me alive


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

UPPER 2

80 sec rest between sets

Incline bb

80kg x14

80kg x11

80kg x9

60kg x10

Underhand ez rows

50kg x12

70kg x12

90kg x12

100kg x10

Seated delt press

6plates x15

9p x12

11p x12

13p x8

Machine preacher curl superset seated reverse grip ISO pushdowns(mouthful lol)

5p x20/ 2p x20

7p x15/ 3p x12

9p x11/ 3p x9

Incline curl(big squeeze at top) superset lying db extension

12.5kg x12/ 8kgs x12

15kg x12/ 10kg x12

15kg x12/ 12.5kg x10

Sorted!

Felt very strong on incline press today, reps were very controlled and really fúcked the muscle up! Will use ez bar for rows again I think, really helped the lat stretch out and allowed a big contraction.

Again today my body looked bloody different lol it's pretty weird but amazing at same time lol really loving npp and may bump it up to 800mg ew. Just makes me horny as fcuk even with 2.5mg letro e2d. Smooth gear too, especially the NP prop. Found other props to me nippy but I reckon I could jab 5ml of this stuff and only have a slightly numb injection site lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good session.  How's that leg doing?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Good session.  How's that leg doing?


Bit tender mate, lunges tomorrow so will see how it holds up! If not it's gonna have to be smelly leg press and extensions :/


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Bit tender mate, lunges tomorrow so will see how it holds up! If not it's gonna have to be smelly leg press and extensions :/


Hope its lunges. The rest sounds a bit boring.  haha


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Hope its lunges. The rest sounds a bit boring.  haha


Yeah I hate leg press!! Lunge and squat for the win!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice warm up mate

Well that mega setting lark is fantastic mate,nice workout as usual...yes i do watch!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

UPPER

Incline bb superset wide hammer grip pulldowns

70kg x12/ 8p x12

80kg x10/ top stack x12

90kg x8/ top stack x12

70kg x11/ 9p x13

V grip pulldowns superset dips

10p x12/ bw x16

10p x12/ bw x14

10p x12/ bw x12

7p x16/ bw+10kg x7 dropset bw x8

Machine flies superset rear delt flies

5p x12-15 of each, 3 sets. Big squeezes.

Facepulls

3x12-15

Giant tricep work sets and superset machine preachers and hammer curls for arms. Couple of sets nothing major, lots of forced reps. Ouch.

Good session! Bit gutted as i wanted to train legs but got this horrible niggly pain still in my leg so I'm resting it up as hopefully I'm training legs with @sxbarnes on Friday! Lots of rest and good food!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea hopefully it'll be OK by then or we can work around it.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> I'm down to about half a kg now! 10,000kcals in the lot haha!!
> 
> Ordering malteaser or munchie ones next, or smarties, dunno? Any idea? He said he'll do anything!


Order one for Friday!!!!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

So what happened @C.Hill & @sxbarnes?

Beginning to think you've run off into the sunset together:lol:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> So what happened @C.Hill & @sxbarnes?
> 
> Beginning to think you've run off into the sunset together:lol:


Definitely eloped together after a passionate "leg" session haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Sharpy76 said:


> So what happened @C.Hill & @sxbarnes?
> 
> Beginning to think you've run off into the sunset together:lol:


Chris couldn't make it mate. Hopefully we'll sort out a smelly legs sess soon ... and some brownies


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm still here! Still training and eating and jabbing just been really lazy with updates lmao

Literally just got back from a chest and back session, inclined 110kg for 7 clean reps and 2 assisted, Yates row for first time in a very long time 120kg for 13 reps, massive squeeze, big pump, incline dbs next, 3 sets of 35kgs, 11,9,7 reps, then Cg pulldowns, finished up and walked home and threw up like crazy, what a waste of steak burgers and aminos! Gutted! Now sipping 60g whey, 50g dextrose, 50g oats and 20g glutamine.

Hope everyone's had a good bank holiday weekend!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> I'm still here! Still training and eating and jabbing just been really lazy with updates lmao
> 
> Literally just got back from a chest and back session, inclined 110kg for 7 clean reps and 2 assisted, Yates row for first time in a very long time 120kg for 13 reps, massive squeeze, big pump, incline dbs next, 3 sets of 35kgs, 11,9,7 reps, then Cg pulldowns, finished up and walked home and threw up like crazy, what a waste of steak burgers and aminos! Gutted! Now sipping 60g whey, 50g dextrose, 50g oats and 20g glutamine.
> 
> Hope everyone's had a good bank holiday weekend!


He lives!!

Good session there mate!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Again, been a proper lazy fcuker with updates lately, got loads going on. Still training hard! Slight injury in upper left pec next to armpit, like a tear or a strain :/ bloody painful, will see what it's like tomorrow.

Trained legs earlier, 6 sets calves, 6 sets extensions, 6 sets hammies with a triple dropset on last set, 4 sets high wide leg press and 4 sets close stance leg press, was good! Again, niggly pain in left groin is still limiting me from squatting heavy and I feel the muscle working more on leg press, reps are really slow. Appetites been a bit shìt lately and pretty skint so running out of meat lol will get some pics up tomorrow to show you how sexy I'm looking lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Few pics of current condition, weighing 211lbs I think. Not the best pics but will do for now.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Looking brill mate. Putting on weight too?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Yep deffo got a slight strain/tear in upper left pec, incline benched yesterday and stayed at 50kg for 3x20 very slowly, think I made it a little bit worse lol no more push exercises for a few weeks minimum


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Yep deffo got a slight strain/tear in upper left pec, incline benched yesterday and stayed at 50kg for 3x20 very slowly, think I made it a little bit worse lol no more push exercises for a few weeks minimum


Better safe than sorry mate. How's that leg doing ?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Random update lmao just haven't been arsèd with it lately, phones being playing up and keeps closing apps as soon as I open then(this one included).

Still lifting big and eating as much clean food as I can!

Just got back from a back session and was first time I've dead lifted in months and months!! Maybe 5+? Can't remember but was a good session! Went like..

Deadlifts

60kg x10

100kg x3

140kg x3

180kg x3

220kg x3

230kg x1

180kg x5

140kg x5

100kg x10

Wide grip pull-ups

10/10/7

Hammer pull ups

8/6/5 +4 mega slow negs

Hammer grip behind neck pulls downs

8p x15

10p x15

12p x13

10p x14

Dead stop underhand bb row

60kg x10

70kg x10

80kg x10

60kg x11

Close grip V pull downs

Top stack 4x12

Rear delt machine flies/ db shrugs/ bent over rear delt db flies/ Facepulls [Mega superset]

12-15 reps each exercise no rest, ran through 3 times, was horrible.

Hammer pull-ups

5x5 30 sec rest between sets

Diet has been the same for ages now-

.6 egg whites, 1.5 scoops whey, tbls greens, 75g oats, honey, 80g blueberries/raspberries, milk.

.250g mince beef, 130g rice(dry weight), peas.

.200g chicken, 130g rice, peas, broccoli, walnut oil.

.80g oats, 2 scoops whey, banana.

.intra shake, bcaas, glutamine, dextrose.

.pizza(50g protein/100g carbs/30g fat), 1.5 scoops whey.

.300g steak, 200g crispy potato slices, veg.

.75g oats, honey, 2 scoops whey.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good to see chris


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

I really shouldn't read your diet posts when I'm cutting :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Good to see chris


Cheers mate, message me on whatsapp so I've got your number again, phones been a right arsèhole lately.

Still doing the zercher squats?



Dan94 said:


> I really shouldn't read your diet posts when I'm cutting :lol:


Haha I still eat the same when cutting but just less of it lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> I really shouldn't read your diet posts when I'm cutting :lol:


That's him eating clean mate lol theirs not

Even any Big Macs or

Tuna mayo in their

Keep updating btw mate

Always find your journals

A good read


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

bail said:


> That's him eating clean mate lol theirs not
> 
> Even any Big Macs or
> 
> ...


Haha wait till he sees my Sunday eating haha

Cheers mate need to keep it more regular


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Good read mate! subbed


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

It was a soaking wet session down in the dungeon tonight! Was drenched in sweat was crazy.

Delts and arms!

Seated db press

17.5kgs x20

27.5kgs x15

35kgs x11

40kgs x5

ISO plate loaded delt press

20kg x15

30kg x12,12 slow reps, pause at bottom. Horrible negatives.

Db lat raise

8kgs x15

12.6kgs x12

15kg x10 dropset 10kg x9

Chest supported incline front db raises

6kgs x15

8kgs x12

10kgs x10 .dropset 6kgs x12 super strict, very painful lol

Body weight dips superset bb curls

15/ 20kg x15

15/ 30kg x12

13/ 30kg x10

Overhead db extension superset seated db curls

20kg x20/ 10kgs x15

30kg x11/ 15kgs x12

Seated chain push down superset machine preachers curls

2p x15/ 4p x15

3p x8 dropset 2p x7/ 6p x12

2p x13 dropset 1p x9/ 6p x12

Sorted.

Loved it. Big shake on way home, then a big fat sirloin with crispy potato slices and peas!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

What gear you running mate? First time in your thread, looking good from the pics on the 1st page


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Loved it. Big shake on way home, then a big fat sirloin with crispy potato slices and peas!


Food porn to follow?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> What gear you running mate? First time in your thread, looking good from the pics on the 1st page


Wildcat trenprop mate. 1.5ml eod, nice and simple, love the stuff, potent and can taste it within 10 seconds no matter where I jab lmao



sxbarnes said:


> Food porn to follow?


Ah only my boring pre bed meal lol

100g oats with honey, and a shake with 300ml egg whites, 2 scoops whey, tbls greens, 2x tbls peanut butter. Get it in.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Wildcat trenprop mate. 1.5ml eod, nice and simple, love the stuff, potent and can taste it within 10 seconds no matter where I jab lmao
> 
> Ah only my boring pre bed meal lol
> 
> 100g oats with honey, and a shake with 300ml egg whites, 2 scoops whey, tbls greens, 2x tbls peanut butter. Get it in.


Not quite the sirloin? Haha


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

just read whole thread, great progress mate subbed.

im using the NP Rip 200 atm and enjoying that, good lab tbh.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Wildcat trenprop mate. 1.5ml eod, nice and simple, love the stuff, potent and can taste it within 10 seconds no matter where I jab lmao
> 
> Ah only my boring pre bed meal lol
> 
> 100g oats with honey, and a shake with 300ml egg whites, 2 scoops whey, tbls greens, 2x tbls peanut butter. Get it in.


Do you drink the egg whites bud??


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Not quite the sirloin? Haha


Will be having steak again tonight mate don't you worry I'll get a pic up haha



Lukehh said:


> just read whole thread, great progress mate subbed.
> 
> im using the NP Rip 200 atm and enjoying that, good lab tbh.


Cheers mate! Yeah I'm gonna run that next cycle too! Looking forward to it! What dose you using?



bail said:


> Do you drink the egg whites bud??


Yes mate just shake or blend them up with my oats,whey etc bloody tasty, thickens it up nicely.


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Cheers mate! Yeah I'm gonna run that next cycle too! Looking forward to it! What dose you using?


2ml EOD (600mg tren ace, 600mg test prop, 400mg Mast Prop per week) basically plus 60mg winny ED.

only a week and a half in atm so not much to report yet apart from sex drive through the ROOF! I will let you know how i get on if you like got another 10 weeks yet.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Will be having steak again tonight mate don't you worry I'll get a pic up haha
> 
> Yes mate just shake or blend them up with my oats,whey etc bloody tasty, thickens it up nicely.


Phew! 

Think I got through 3 bags of out of date mp oats by mixing them with egg whites. Last year or year before


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

What a horrible sweaty day at work that was, full overalls, dust mask, hard hat, thick gloves, goggles and steel toe capped boots, disgustingly hot.

Anyway cracked on and smashed chest and some arms again.

Bodyweight dips(minimal rest whilst a mate done there set)

15/15/11/8 minute rest then +10kg x10

ISO high chest press

20kg plate each side x15

30kg x12/10

Low weight but was very intense, slow negs, pause at bottom then controlled squeeze through the pecs to push the weight, felt awesome but painful lol nicked a tip off @badalan about squeezing the handles together at the top for a few seconds, very effective and engaged the pecs nicely.

Machine flies

4p x15

6p x15

8p x12 dropset 5p x10

Again very slow with big stretch, killer, each set lasted well over a minute.

Flat db press

22.5kg x12

27.5kg x8

25kg x8

17.5kg x13

Chest was dead by now lol one second pause (maybe more) at bottom with powerful drive and squeeze at top.

Barbell curls

20kg x15

30kg x15

35kg x12

40kg x9+5 cheats

Rope wide pushdowns superset underhand straight bar pushdowns.

15/15 3 sets.

Sorted!

Good days eating again, shovelling the food down!

Intra and postworkout shake down the hatch then home for another bit of steak! Just for you @sxbarnes 

















Got some triumph labs 50mg Var tabs hopefully turning up tomorrow so can't wait to get them in and see what the hypes all about!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> What a horrible sweaty day at work that was, full overalls, dust mask, hard hat, thick gloves, goggles and steel toe capped boots, disgustingly hot.
> 
> Anyway cracked on and smashed chest and some arms again.
> 
> ...


Am craving the potato:whistling:


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

what do you fry your steak in? i like rapeseed oil


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

When I first jabbed the WC Trenprop 200 I could taste it straight away as well, big smell!

How does you strength and agression feel on it? Never been aggressive on anything but that.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Am craving the potato:whistling:


Got more of it tonight with salmon 



Lukehh said:


> what do you fry your steak in? i like rapeseed oil


Rapeseed or walnut oil mate!



Juic3Up said:


> When I first jabbed the WC Trenprop 200 I could taste it straight away as well, big smell!
> 
> How does you strength and agression feel on it? Never been aggressive on anything but that.


Yeah turns me crazy haha the smallest thing sets me off lmao, evil tasting stuff!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Got completely beasted yesterday by a mate. He's a huge black Zulu warrior type lol reminds me of kali muscle seriously he's huge lol

The thing is he's 17stone ripped and focus's a lot calisthenics and body weight movements, lots of high reps with fcuk all rest in between sets, made me realise how unfit I am!! I kept up best I could but was no match for him haha 1.5 hours non stop, dripping sweat everywhere and collapsed exhausted quite a few times I'm sad to say lol can't remember exactly what we did but will try type up what I went through, I'm aching in places I've never ached before lol

Strict wide grip pull-ups, full hang and squeeze at top.

6 sets 12-1 rep, I went he went, non stop. Couldn't lift myself after lol

Hanging straight leg raises, high as you can.

5 sets 8-1 reps, horrible.

Dips

18,15,12,10,5,3 failure

Dips/knee raises/dips...

3/3/3/3/2/failure

Had to keep jumping off to rest to complete a measly 3 reps haha, literally 1 rep, rest, 1 rep lmao was dead!

Incline hammer press

20kg each side x16

40kg x1 lmao was fried dropped to 30kg x10, 6, dropped to 20kg x10

This was no ego session lol

Straight arm machine flies

18/15/12/10 upping weight each set

Strict straight bar pushdowns

18/15/12/10

Rope pushdowns

20/20/15/6/25 that really hurt lol

Mega set- 12 reps Ez bar upright rows cleaned into 12 overhead presses followed by 12 behind the neck presses

20kg 2 sets, killed me.

Cable front raises

18/15/10/10 forced reps to complete

Then 2 sets pulsing at 90 degree angle, can't remember how many reps but was minimal ROM.

Close grip pull-ups

8/8/8/5

Hanging knee raises

6/6/6

Pressups, years since I've done these!

18/12

Left leg pressups 2xfailure

Right leg pressups 2xfailure

Hindu pressups? 2xfailure

Walking side to side xfailure about 4 by now, Kept collapsing on my face lol intense.

Crunches, fcuking all sorts lol left leg crossed, right leg crossed, feet in air, double crunches, bicycles, reverse, the bloody lot lol was horrible

Finally front squats 

40kg x15

80kg x12/10/7/6

40kg x13

That was the hardest session I've had in a long time haha strict form and fcuk all rest, failure on everything, was more like a cardio workout the pace we went.

Woke up a broken man, whole body is in bits! Never had doms like this, every body part is so tender, especially biceps delts chest and lats, pretty much everything lol

Been a busy day today and appetite has been low and haven't felt hungry so got back smoked a fatt and ate this all in one meal-

150g dry weight rice and 400g salmon, had some lemon and dill sauce was laaaavly

Followed by 100g bowl of oats with loads of honey and a shake of 8 egg whites and 3 scoops strawberry whey, 2x tbls walnut oil.

Thennnnn....2 muller yoghurt crumble corners and whole big bag of yoghurt coated raisins lol proper munch.

Took 2 probiotics now sitting on sofa wishing I never ate all that but still craving sticky toffee pudding that's in the fridge, gonna smash it soon lol

Sorry for long post haha


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Sounds brutal mate!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Is he still a mate? Haha


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Quick update, need to be more regular really lol

Training is beast at moment, legs are really responding to my new high volume routine, hammies especially. Really enjoying legs at moment apart from currently on sofa feeling really sick from a deadly session lol

Diets good as always, banging loads of carbs down at moment, consistent too.

Currently running 750mg WC sus and 100mg triumph var ed, 2 and bit weeks in, enjoying var, veins popping already and blow right up in the gym, already getting severe forearm cramps at work which is a bìtch when gotta use a hammer or drill for a long period of time lol painful.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Pics!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Pics!


X2


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Beasty little back session-

Wide grip pull-ups 10/10

V bar palms facing pull-ups 8/8 super strict, pumped already lol

V bar pulldowns 15/15/12/10

Upping weight by 2 plates each set, big squeeze at bottom and sort of lean forward a bit during the stretch to keep it strictly on the lats, felt goood...

Pullover machine superset high Facepulls

PO 12/12/16

FP 20/20/13 dropset x10 more reps on final set.

Hammer strength low to high row

20kg per side x15

30kg per side x12/12 last few reps forced, 2nd time using this machine now and really like it, hitting my back at a different angle, keep the movement smooth with a big squeeze and constant tension.

Db shrugs superset chest supported laying rear delt row

S 25kg x20/ 35kg x20/ 45kg x16

R 20kg x 10/10/10

Machine shrugs superset low rows

3 sets, high reps 20-30 range, short ROM, killed me.

10 mins incline treadmill(yes...cardio!) and I crawled out of there, feeling it now lol

Diet today has been-

.100g oats, 50g whey, walnut oil

.120g dry weight rice, 2 tins tuna, mayo, EVOO

.120g dry weight rice, 200g chicken, EVOO

.5 weetabix

TRAIN

.shake 55g P/ 60g C

.large chicken pizza, garlic bread, mountain of sticky toffee pudding and ice cream

.6 eggs, 75g oats, honey


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

P1ssing it Chris


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Couple of pics for all you gays to see progress-


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Couple of pics for all you gays to see progress-


Would bang


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Freaky sh1t Chris. Where did your waist go?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Cheers lads, baring in mind haven't trained or ate properly in a week lol need to get focused again!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

looking good chris. keep smashing it bro


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Looking good mate. I would be happy to be where you are now!


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Good read mate keep it up subbed


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah I'm quite happy but have had another 6 bloody days off the gym!! Had a week off work and literally done fcuk all but chilled lol not good. Gonna christen a new beginning tomorrow with a gruesome leg session! Need 100% focus from now on, dunno what's up with me lately. Still banging food in though! Eating really clean and healthily! Today has been-

.4 scrambled egg, 100g oats, 50g whey, banana.

.120g dry weight rice, 250g mince beef, broccoli

.120g rice, 250g mince beef, green beans,

.5 weetabix, phd protein bar(mate at work gave me one, bloody tasty!! 100g bar with a 50g protein content, if I could afford it I would have them everyday!)

.350g salmon, 120g rice, peas(was beautiful!)

.75g oats, honey, 50g whey, tbls walnut oil, tbls pb.

Really pleased with appetite and food choices lately, feel so much better eating clean! Shovelling rice down like a good'un lately too, love it.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Lack of updates I know....all I gotta say is 150mg var is where it's at!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Lack of updates I know....all I gotta say is 150mg var is where it's at!


Still going then? You must be loving that stuff:thumbup1:


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

What var u using?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> What var u using?


Triumph I think mate...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Triumph I think mate...


NP isn't it?

Probably both wrong lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Triumph I think mate...


Can't source them but think am gona go with np anyway! Polish lad at work running them and his arms are like road maps!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> NP isn't it?
> 
> Probably both wrong lol


Probably and wil have to wait till next weeks update to find out lik


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Can't source them but think am gona go with np anyway! Polish lad at work running them and his arms are like road maps!!


Yea its great stuff!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Yep triumph labs! Will deffo run again with tren and mast next time, would look solid!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Hard as nails!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Just finished a sickening leg session(literally!)

Propped up laying ham curls 4x15, increasing weight each set, 1 sec squeeze at top, last set last 6 reps spotted and forced.

Single leg extensions 4x15, same as above ^ killer, legs were pumped already.

Hack squat 4x10. 3 second negative, 2 second pause at bottom, explode up and straight back down again, no locking out or resting at top, was so fcuking intense and strict! Only went up to 100kg! Was madness lol

Leg press- 4 sets, 10 reps close stance, 10 reps high wide stance = 1 set. Pause at bottom. Brutal. Upto 250kg. Hobbled to toilet, wretched for 5 mins, chilled for 5 mins, felt rough as fcuk lol

Then standing single leg hammy curls, managed 2x20 each leg then back to the toilet lol session done!!!

Regretting it and loving it at same time now lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice one Chris. Doing single leg press and paused leg press now myself...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Nice one Chris. Doing single leg press and paused leg press now myself...


Ah they're brutal mate, really helped training with someone today as I pushed out so many more reps on hack and leg press than I usually would have.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

So bloody tired and drained from work today and I've gotta train legs in just over an hour! Need some motivation as really can't be fcuked!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> So bloody tired and drained from work today and I've gotta train legs in just over an hour! Need some motivation as really can't be fcuked!


Get down there you lazy sh1t.

Not SRS


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Get down there you lazy sh1t.
> 
> Not SRS


But that's what I need mate lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Srs


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Legs again!

Front squat superset back squat

50kg 10/10

80kg 10/10

100kg 8/8

You go I go with partner, nicer and deep, felt really rough as haven't squatted in ages.

Leg extension

6x15 increasing weight each set, last set managed 10 reps.

Machine Leg press

160kg x15

260kg x15

320kg x12

400kg xfail

360kg x10

Dead lol

Pwo shake now cooking up 400g salmon and 140g dry weight rice and peas!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good job I'm here ain't it? Haha


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Just got back from another beasty leg session!

5 mins bike, 5 mins incline walk.

Leg press

160kg x20

200kg x20

240kg x20

Hack machine calf press

30kg x15

60kg x15

100kg x15

60kg x11 dropset 30kg x8

Front squat

90kg 12/12/10 - pause at bottom, these were horrible, can't go heavy with squats because of my inner leg so slowing it down and working with just under my body weight but it still fcuking hurts by the last set.

Seated calf press

50kg x15,15,15 last set was ugly forced reps.

20kg 20,20 on fire!

Laying hammies superset quad extensions

15/15

15/15

12/11

Standing single ham curls

3x15 each leg, cramp by the end of these!

Single leg extensions

3x15

Fcuking excellent session! Felt really good today despite sets seeming to take hours lol nice and controlled! Front of shins and calves were riddled with veins, looked quite freaky.

Only just realised I've only been updating leg sessions for some reason? They have been getting hammered quite a bit on the regular lately, different workout each time to keep it interesting, they finally seem to be growing!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good to see mate. Legs growing that is, not just updating journal with leg workouts. That'll be silly


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Top workout mate!

High rep leg presses are disgusting lol

Can never get on with front squats tho, always kills my shoulders and can't focus on quads at all.

Not on my new program thank fcuk :lol:

Try muscle rounds on leg press


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Lack of updates as usual lol

Dropped all gear 6 days ago and feeling 100x better already! Appetite is crazy again I love it! Cruising on 250mg test e e8d.

Now I made some really good gains on last cycle, test and var, but after week 7 appetite really takes a hit and energy levels drop massively. Decided to blast it next cycle for 5 weeks at 150/200mg ed alongside some sexy rip blend. Can't wait!

Still loving training, have recently been able to engage a really good mind muscle connection with every muscle since dropping weights and really making the muscle work, feels insane especially rear delts and isolating lats, super setting everything lately too eg low cable rows with rope supersetted with close grip pull downs, feels amazing lol

Diet is increasing massively since stopping gear, just wish I could eat like that on cycle!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Lack of updates as usual lol
> 
> Dropped all gear 6 days ago and feeling 100x better already! Appetite is crazy again I love it! Cruising on 250mg test e e8d.
> 
> ...


Is that your excuse if you don't push any massive weights in a couple of weeks?

Not SRS

Sounds good mate. Love all that mind muscle connection crap


----------

